# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Diamond labrador sable 4 ans en FA (79)

## phacélie

c'est un labrador sable de quatre ans, il porte la médaille n° E241, _il fait partie des plus anciens pensionnaires_ de ce *refuge archi-plein*  ::  

c'est un chien superbe  :amour3:  , pas tres grand pour un lab, il a le poil très doux, plus doux que la moyenne.
 il est tres gentil   :amour:   et vif ( depuis combien de temps n'est-il pas sorti de son box....   ::   ).


il est ok chiens :
 son compagnon de box qui vient d'être adopté le dominait plutôt.
il est arrivé en juin 2009 avec un autre chien, adopté depuis, avec lequel il était très complice    :calinou: 




contact : [email=staffie002@yahoo.fr:2tbeziut]staffie002@yahoo.fr[/email:2tbeziut] en précisant le n° de médaille  

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## jesdel13

encore un labrador en urgence    ::  
diffusé sur rescue labradors
il y a un délai ?
merci

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Comme un autre lab du 11, Vanille je crois, sera testé chat cet après midi,

  ne pourrait-on tester celui-çi aussi  en même temps,  car cette question revient toujours

----------


## phacélie

pas de délai connu    ::   c'est une question de place disponible, le refuge faisant fourrière également ...

j'ai demandé pour le test chat .

----------


## phacélie

il est OK chats, il avait même un peu peur au début   :ange2:

----------


## flo.

Test chats OK !   :Embarrassment: k: 
Il faut vraiment faire vite pour lui !
Un des plus anciens.........et tellement d'abandons !    ::

----------


## phacélie

il n'a pas encore de nom mais c'est très joli DIAMOND    ::

----------


## phacélie

5 chiens sont encore rentrés avant-hier, 5 hier, aujourd'hui ...?  :kao4: 

VITE pour  DIAMOND    ::

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

ON RAPPELLE QUE DIAMOND   EST OK CHATS  et OK CHIENS

----------


## lilidior

Pour diamond :





```
[url=http://rescue.forumactif.com/moins-d-une-semaine-pour-les-sauver-f72/beau-labrador-sable-4-ans-11-t298931.htm][img]http://i27.servimg.com/u/f27/14/37/84/54/labrad10.gif[/img][/url]

```


 ::

----------


## caro75

Diffusé sur Vivastreet :
http://adoption-chien.vivastreet.fr/ado ... -/27982167

----------


## phacélie

il y a besoin d'une aso pour le mettre en FA   :hein2: 

 (mais 3 semaines, ça doit les inquiéter pour la suite )

pour le reste , je ne sais pas    ::

----------


## jesdel13

les filles j'ai une FA pour lui
il faut juste être sure qu'il soit sociable avec les autres chiens ( elle a une femelle staff stérilisée et un mâle staffy sociables tout les 2 )
c'est le même refuge que "vanille " ?

----------


## phacélie

super !

il est sociable avec les mâles, il n'y a pas de raison que ça n'aille pas avec les femelles   :hein2: 

oui, c'est le même refuge que Vanille.

----------


## jesdel13

> super !
> 
> il est sociable avec les mâles, il n'y a pas de raison que ça n'aille pas avec les femelles   :hein2: 
> 
> oui, c'est le même refuge que Vanille.


ha donc il faut attendre la réponse du refuge !!!! j'espere que ça ira

----------


## jesdel13

y-a-t-il des frais de sorties ?

----------


## aurlie

on va certainement vous demander 90 euros (mais on peut faire un appel aux dons)

----------


## aurlie

il sortira identifié et vacciné ,)

la présidente de rescue lab téléphone demain après midi   ::

----------


## Vegane7

Pas trop le temps ce soir, mais est-ce que Rescue Lab le prendrait sous asso ?

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jesdel13

> Pas trop le temps ce soir, mais est-ce que Rescue Lab le prendrait sous asso ?


ça va être trop chaud pour nous
3 nouveaux chiens en quelques jours ( non stérilisés et 2 non pucés et vaccinés..) + 1 chienne qui retourne en pension    ::

----------


## dadatsun

est om sûr qu diamond est ok mâles et non dominant???? 

ça peut être re-vérifié?  est ce possible au refuge ou non?

----------


## aurlie

Il était en box avec un autre mâle, le test est fait   :hein2:

----------


## phacélie

::  

  allez voir le gentil DIAMOND ( notez son n° de médaille, il n'est pas connu sous le nom de Diamond ) au refuge , ouvert aujourd'hui de 14h à 18h 

 ::

----------


## jesdel13

en ballade comment est-il ? vif ? calme ?
il pourrait vivre avec des enfants ?

----------


## dadatsun

... le pb c est que,  ds les refuges,  les balades ne se font pas tous les jours ...

 or à 4 ans  tout chien a besoin de se défouler, de courir ..

il doit se défouler dans ces moments là .... 

il st dit plusieurs fois qu il est doux ...et gentil ... est ce qu un bénévole peut le tester avec les enfants en balade ?

----------


## phacélie

> en ballade comment est-il ? vif ? calme ?
> il pourrait vivre avec des enfants ?


en balade, il est un peu excité au début bien sûr, on le comprend, c'est trop rare   :ben: 

demain, j'espère pouvoir en dire plus quant aux enfants    ::

----------


## Vegane7

Je peux payer des frais de sortie si on m'aide...

----------

je peux aider un petit peu pour les frais

----------


## Vegane7

Moi aussi : 10  pas plus, vu le niveau de mes finances actuellement...    ::

----------


## breton67

zut et rezut moi aussi des dons un petit peu partout et encore deux loulous de plus au véto alors 10 euros

----------


## mariloujuju

rediffusé sur FB et sauvetage animaux

----------


## dadatsun

je peux aider un peu aussi mais ce qu il faut c est une FA !!!!!!!!


lab rescue vous n avez personne .. je suis sure qu il est comme Vani. .. un amour sur pattes...

----------


## phacélie

voilà DIAMOND avec un petit garçon : a priori pour l'instant, il ne s'intéresse pas aux enfants, il n'est pas très joueur, mais ça peut venir.  :kao2: 

 au refuge il était  un peu excité, il a tiré sur la laisse au début, mais s'est vite calmé    :Embarrassment: k: 

 s'il pouvait trouver trouver une famille avec un jardin où il pourrait courir, il serait très heureux.  :kao1: 

 il est TRÈS maigre en ce moment ...   ::

----------


## flo.

Je pense qu'il faut faire vite ; pour les Portes Ouvertes il y a eu 12 Adoptions et 11 Abandons.   ::   et depuis ???

----------


## jesdel13

Est ce que vous pensez que Diamond pourrait vivre en appartement avec une fille de 10 ans ??? j'ai une fa mais rien de sûre elle vient de me contacter
je donne qui en contact ???
merci

----------


## dadatsun

flo. (avec un point ...)  aurlie     phacélie ....

----------


## jesdel13

> flo. (avec un point ...)  aurlie     phacélie ....


je viens de transmettre à la dame
par contre il faudra une asso je pense...

----------


## mariloujuju

jesdel,ça en est ou pour la dame?
elle le prendrait sur?
FA,adoptante?
c'est pour savoir ce que je dois diffuser,merci

----------


## jesdel13

> jesdel,ça en est ou pour la dame?
> elle le prendrait sur?
> FA,adoptante?
> c'est pour savoir ce que je dois diffuser,merci


continuez à diffuser
car rien de sûre!

----------


## Vegane7

Savez-vous si Siamond est ok avec poules/Chevaux/chats ?

C'est pour cette recherche : http://rescue.forumactif.com/recherche- ... 301932.htm

----------


## phacélie

DIAMOND n'est pas très grand, et quant à son entente avec les poules et les chevaux   :hein:  on ne connaît pas son passé et c'est impossible à tester au refuge   :|

----------


## catherinebelge

es t'il ok chat chien enfant ?

je dois en savoir le plus possible sur lui pour voire avec la personne qui ma contactée pour adoptée un chien 

merci d'avance 
catherine

----------


## Vegane7

Diamond est Ok chiens et chats :    :Embarrassment: k: 


MessageSujet: beau labrador sable, 4 ans (11)   Mer 15 Sep 2010 - 13:27	Sélectionner/Désélectionner multi-citation Répondre en citant Faire un rapport du message à un admin ou un modérateur Verrouiller les rapports de ce post
c'est un labrador sable de quatre ans, il porte la médaille n° E241, il fait partie des plus anciens pensionnaires de ce refuge archi-plein Help !

c'est un chien superbe Amour , pas tres grand pour un lab, il a le poil très doux, plus doux que la moyenne.
il est tres gentil Amour et vif ( depuis combien de temps n'est-il pas sorti de son box.... Triste ).


il est ok chiens :
son compagnon de box qui vient d'être adopté le dominait plutôt.
il est arrivé en juin 2009 avec un autre chien, adopté depuis, avec lequel il était très complice Calin 
Test chats : ok

----------


## phacélie

> *voilà DIAMOND avec un petit garçon : a priori pour l'instant, il ne s'intéresse pas aux enfants, il n'est pas très joueur, mais ça peut venir.  :kao2: 
> *
>  au refuge il était  un peu excité, il a tiré sur la laisse au début, mais s'est vite calmé   k: 
> 
>  s'il pouvait trouver trouver une famille avec un jardin où il pourrait courir, il serait très heureux.  :kao1: 
> 
>  il est TRÈS maigre en ce moment ...


  :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## aurlie

On a une adoptante. 
est ce que rescue labrador peut effectuer une visite pré adoption ?

----------


## jesdel13

> On a une adoptante. 
> est ce que rescue labrador peut effectuer une visite pré adoption ?


ça serait génial !
je vais demander si quelqu'un près des adoptants mais personne de ce côté ! je vais demander
vous avez pu voir cette adoptante ? bien ?

----------


## dadatsun

où fait il faire la visite ??? il faut voir avec une autre asso ... dans le coin ...??

----------


## catherinebelge

j'envois tout ca a la personne qui ma contacter pour adoptée un loulou 

je vous tien au courant .

----------


## jesdel13

Aurelie vient de demander à une personne pour visite
je croise lesdoigts
aurélie tu as eu réponse ?
merci

----------


## aurlie

j'ai contacté une asso pour une pré visite, j'attends un retour pour organiser le truc

----------


## aurlie

j'ai relancé l'asso pour une pré visite, pas encore de nouvelles.

----------


## aurlie

Lien pour la demande de pré visite 
http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... tm#6646452

----------


## FASTRE

on vient de me contacter puisque je suis dans le Var

   je connais des asso qui pourraient faire la pré visite  - je n'ai pas lu le post

    pouvez vous expliquer ci dessous   cela m'évitera de lire toutes les pages

----------


## FASTRE

Aurlie on se connait - je suis sur BA sans famille 

   Phacelie m'a envoyé un mp sur le site de BA 

      je t'envoie un mp

----------


## FASTRE

Aurlie tu me réponds assez vite

   car pendant l'heure du déjeuner je peux joindre une responsable d'asso  sur Fréjus 
   donc pas très loin de Saint Trop

----------


## phacélie

:merci:  :merci:  FASTRE  pour DIAMOND   :amour: 

je ne peux te donner l'adresse et tous les détails moi-même, j'espère qu'aurlie pourra vite te répondre    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## FASTRE

l'asso contacte Aurlie -

----------


## phacélie

la pré-visite s'organise   ::

----------


## aurlie

Pré visite prévue semaine prochaine

----------

cool on croise les doigts !!

----------


## aurlie

> Pré visite prévue semaine prochaine

----------


## aurlie

Je ne dis rien parce que je ne sais rien   :hein2: 

Une asso devait faire la pré visite semaine dernière, pas de retour

flo devait y aller vendredi, pas encore de retour.

Voila, réponse très constructive.

----------


## phacélie

... et pour couronner l'incertitude, je crois que flo. n'a pas pu faire cette visite encore ...   :|

----------


## phacélie

on vient de me dire que l'association sollicitée pour la visite pré-adoption, qui n'a donc pas encore eu lieu, la fera la semaine qui vient   :|

----------


## flo.

Super !
Car moi je n'ai pas pu la faire vendredi (temps trop court !), sinon la dame a un emploi du temps chargé et il serait bien de convenir avec elle longtemps à l'avance pour qu'elle puisse être disponible    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## phacélie

pas de nouvelles de l'asso pour l'instant   :|

----------


## aurlie

La pré visite devrait se faire semaine prochaine (je viens d'avoir l'asso au téléphone)

----------


## aurlie

La personne intéressée ne sait plus si elle va adopter Diamond    ::  
elle va récupérer des chiots .....

on sera fixé cette semaine

----------


## caro75

> La personne intéressée ne sait plus si elle va adopter Diamond    
> elle va récupérer des chiots .....
> 
> on sera fixé cette semaine


Aurlie, je t'ai envoyé les coordonnées d'une dame qui est intéressée par Diamond.
As-tu pu la contacter ?

----------


## phacélie

tant que rien n'est sûr, SVP, il faut continuer à diffuser pour DIAMOND, tant de personnes changent d'avis au dernier moment   ::   ::

----------


## phacélie

> tant que rien n'est sûr, SVP, il faut continuer à diffuser pour DIAMOND, tant de personnes changent d'avis au dernier moment


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## aurlie

La personne qui devait l'adopter ne répond plus donc on passe à autre chose.
Caro75 m'a donné les coordonnées d'une personne mais ne répond pas non plus.

retour case départ.

----------


## flo.

Notre Bonne fée Dadatsun se propose de prendre Diamond en F.A, il ne faut pas attendre , car Diamond désespère    ::  
Avons nous une Asso qui avait contacté le refuge ?

----------


## dadatsun

... il faut faire le pari que vani et diamond s entendent bien   ... 

s'ils sont ok chiens et chats .... théoriquement il ne devrait pas y avoir de pb...

----------


## jesdel13

je vois avec les membres de rescue labradors

----------


## flo.

Attendons qu'il soit sorti    ::

----------


## jesdel13

Si c'est sûre qu'il soit Ok chiens pour nous c'est OK
par contre euh on ne pourra pas payer les frais de sorties... quelqu'un peut nous aider ????

----------


## Vegane7

C'est combien ? 90 ?

----------


## jesdel13

Apres discussion avec les membres il faut une autre asso !!
vite il a une fa, il manque une asso pour lui!

----------


## Vegane7

Mais pourquoi une autre asso alors qu'il a une FA ?...

----------


## aurlie

si FA, il faut une asso et on en a pas pour l'instant   :hein2:

----------


## Vegane7

Ma question s'adressait à Jesdel.
Je lui demandais pourquoi Rescue Lab ne pouvait pas le prendre vu qu'il a une FA.
Je vais MP à Regine38 et Yakamasi.

----------


## Gand

Je me permet de répondre à la place de Jess.  

L'association rescue labrador a répondu à un SOS pour un labrador en fourrière, nous n'avons pas reçu le chien que nous pouvions placer (peu importe pour nous une vie est une vie, donc nous avons gardé Dina). 

Or, une fois le SOS passé ... plus PERSONNE !! Dina est en pension, ce qui nous coûte une fortune, les promesses d'aides sont restées pour la plupart au stade de promesses. 

Tant que Dina ne sera pas sortie de pension, avec une situation stable. Nous ne prendrons aucun engagement sur des SOS, car on va faire couler l'asso, et on ne sauvera plus aucun lab. 

De plus Vani est réservé mais pas encore adopté ... donc voilà.

----------


## dadatsun

quelqu un a t il contacté regine38 ou licorne ??  quelle autre asso pourrait le prendre en charge ? 

aucune nouvelle ...

----------


## Vegane7

Regine38 ne m'a pas encore répondu...
Je viens d'écrire à Licorne...

----------


## Gand

> le chien devrait revenir a l'asso


Le problème est que le chien ne peut "revenir" nulle part ! 

Si problème de FA : nous n'avons aucune solution de replis où le mettre ? En pension ... comme Dina ? !!

Ensuite il y a le problème financier : Frais de sortie + frais de castration (plus de 150 ) et là c'est dans le meilleur des cas, si il ne lui arrive rien ! Plus on a de chiens en FA plus on multiplie les frais pour l'asso ... 

Ensuite il y a le travail bien fait. Nous ne plaçons les chiens que dans de très bonnes familles. Plus il y a de chiens à placer, plus il faut trouver des familles, plus il faut faire de visites, de communication ... or nous avons toutes du travail. Nous souhaitons garder Rescue Labradors à taille humaine, pour continuer à faire du bon travail. 

Nous ne pouvons pas répondre à tous les SOS, en sachant qu'une fois la menace de mort passée, il n'y aura plus personne pour nous aider à placer les chiens 

Trop d'association ont fermé en voulant trop bien faire. L'expérience du passé, la volonté de faire perdurer  notre petite association est notre force. 
Les responsables de Rescue Labradors s'expriment avec leur raison à contre coeur. Mais la nécessité de pouvoir continuer à sauver demain réside dans notre capacité à limiter notre engagement aujourd'hui. 

C'est aussi simple que ça.

----------


## mariloujuju

merci gand,c'est nettement plus clair dans ma tete maintenant.
je sais tres bien que bien trop de gens "oublient" les chiens des qu'ils sont en pension,et que ce n'est pas une solution.
meerci de ces explications.

----------


## celine.624

Merci de relire le règlement de RESCUE, les commentaires ne faisant pas avancer l adoption ou la recherche de solution sont à éviter ! Ce post est trés difficile à suivre ! 4 pages déjà et... RIEN ! Utilisez les mps !!!

----------


## Vegane7

Céline.624, je comprends, mais c'est pourtant très utile qu'une réponse soit donnée à Dadatsun, qui je le rappelle est la FA de Diamond !
Diamond n'a pas d'asso pour sortir rejoindre sa FA... qui se demande pourquoi 90  doivent être versés alors que ce chien était/est menacé d'euthanasie.

Je veux bien payer une partie des frais de sortie, comme pour Arlequin...

----------


## celine.624

Juste là dessus, je ne parle pas en tant que modo mais comme bénévole dans un refuge, la plupart des chiens arrivent non identifiés, vaccinés, etc... Les chiens ne sont identifiés que lorsqu ils ont un adoptant ou une asso, les frais d identification sont donc à la charge du refuge... Remboursés par la personne qui le sort... On aimerait pouvoir "offrir" ça aux assos mais là on ne parle pas d un chien mais de centaines le compte est vite fait... Si plus de fonds, déficit etc que se passe t il ?

----------


## Vegane7

:Embarrassment: k:  Merci de ta réponse claire.

----------


## phacélie

[center:1w92i748]

[/center:1w92i748]
DIAMOND   :amour:  , le plus ancien des pensionnaires, portant la médaille *E241* (n° à rappeler dans tout contact avec le refuge) attend toujours un adoptant, ou une association pour sortir de son box ...     ::   :amour:

----------


## Vegane7

L'asso Rêve de Licorne accepte de le prendre sous son asso, comme elle l'avait fait avec Arlequin.
La FA de Diamond est Dadatsun.
Merci à elles.

Il reste à organiser un appel aux dons pour les frais de sortie. 
 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## licorne

oui je suis ok une deuxième fois en espérant que cette fois se sera mieux géré que pour Arlequin qui attends toujours sa famille alors que la fa m'a bien précisé qu'elle ne peu plus le garder et que je n'ai pas les papiers de ce chien.
je comprends tout à fait Gand que je remercie pour son explication car ça permet aussi de me comprendre.
je ne comprends pas par contre qu'on demande 90  juste pour une identification, c'est bien trop chère.

----------


## celine.624

> oui je suis ok une deuxième fois en espérant que cette fois se sera mieux géré que pour Arlequin qui attends toujours sa famille alors que la fa m'a bien précisé qu'elle ne peu plus le garder et que je n'ai pas les papiers de ce chien.
> je comprends tout à fait Gand que je remercie pour son explication car ça permet aussi de me comprendre.
> je ne comprends pas par contre qu'on demande 90  juste pour une identification, c'est bien trop chère.


Alors je re dis que j ai parlé en mon nom, en tant que bénévole d un autre refuge !!! Je ne sais pas à quoi dans ce cas ces 90 euros correspondent donc merci de vous renseigner en mp à la personne concernée afin de ne pas surcharger ce post !

----------


## aurlie

90 euros = identification + vaccins

----------


## Vegane7

Je contacte Licorne pour lui demander.
Elle est très prise car beaucoup de rescapés chez elle à s'occuper, de toute nature et taille    ::

----------


## phacélie

petit point sur la situation, telle que je la comprends :  :| 

*à cause d'une série d'interventions inadéquates et déplacées, la perception de " ceux qui viennent du net " est telle , désormais, que les réservations en émanant sont jugées indésirables par la présidente, en espérant que ça ne soit pas valable pour les assos .

il est probable qu'aucune réponse à une réservation (qui ne serait pas faite sur place directement et personnellement par la personne désirant adopter un chien ) ne sera donnée sans l'aval de la présidente, la personne qui prenait les réservations ne prendra plus la responsabilité de le faire. 

à ma connaissance, la présidente n'est sur place que le samedi.* 
 :| 
une bénévole devait se rendre au refuge demain et être en mesure de nous dire, on l'espère, si diamond est toujours là.  :|

----------


## Neryz

*Ménage effectué, merci de garder ce topic clair!

Phacélie, tu es l´auteur du topic, merci de nous donner des nouvelles de Diamond.*

----------


## phacélie

> *Ménage effectué, merci de garder ce topic clair!
> 
> Phacélie, tu es l´auteur du topic, merci de nous donner des nouvelles de Diamond.*


malheureusement, tout est parti avec le ménage   :|

----------


## mariloujuju

bonsoir,alors je pense pouvoir dire et normalement de source sure que diamond est toujours au refuge,qu'il va bien et qu'il est toujours en recherche d'adoptants ou de FA.
a savoir que si adoptants directs,il serait mieux et meme conseillé qu'il se rendent au refuge,par contre,i pour FA il faut une Assoc' qui prend le chien a son nom (l'adopte quoi) et ensuite le place en FA, la SPA ne place pas directement en FA.

j'espere ne pas avoir fait d'erreurs,mais il me semble que c ça.

en tt cas il est tjrs là bas.

----------


## pipo11

Concernant ce chien labrador sable , il est toujours à la SPA 
de Carcassonne et attend une famille . 
je compte passer le voir aujourd'hui ou demain.

----------


## mariloujuju

merci d'avoir confirmé mes dires!   ::

----------


## phacélie

[center:8mld9gga]

  :: [/center:8mld9gga]

----------


## Choupette53

Il est trop beau, et a l'air de + en + triste ...    ::   ::  
Il faut diffuser pour lui les filles

Une famille d'adoptants ou une asso qui peut le prendre sous son aile ?   :ben:

----------


## Choupette53

Est ce que ce loulou est pris en charge par une asso ??
Il lui faux juste une FA ??
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## mariloujuju

merci phacelie pour les photos!!!!
c vrai qu'il a l'air triste et resigné.
il est splendide.
POURVU qu'une super famille s'occupe de lui rapidement...

----------


## zazougreg

ça fait vraiment trop mal au coeur ces photos...Dur de croire qu'il n'y a pas de place quelque part pour lui...   ::

----------


## Choupette53

Est ce qu'une asso pourrait le prendre sous son aile, et ensuite lui chercher une FA pour le sortir de là, et lui éviter l'euthanasie ...
Je suis sure qu'un beau loulou comme ça peut être adopté si on lui en laisse le temps

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## phacélie

il y avait des réponses à ces questions, mais le ménage a été fait   :hein2: 

si ces réponses ont été jugées indésirables  :hein:  qu'y puis-je ?  :hein2:

----------


## caro.

> Est ce que ce loulou est pris en charge par une asso ??
> Il lui faux juste une FA ??





> il y avait des réponses à ces questions, mais le ménage a été fait   :hein2: 
> 
> si ces réponses ont été jugées indésirables  :hein:  qu'y puis-je ?  :hein2:


pourtant, quand on regarde sur la 1ère page, et la dernière, les réponses sont claires...   :hein2: 




> il y a besoin d'une aso pour le mettre en FA   :hein2:





> bonsoir,alors je pense pouvoir dire et normalement de source sure que diamond est toujours au refuge,qu'il va bien et qu'il est toujours en recherche d'adoptants ou de FA.

----------


## Choupette53

Donc il n'y a pas d'association pour l'aider ? 
 ::   ::

----------


## mariloujuju

desolee,par contre,je n'en sais pas plus...   ::

----------


## dadatsun

il y aura bientôt des nouvelles de diamond......

----------


## phacélie

:danse:

----------


## Chinooka

:bave:  :eyebrows:

----------


## Choupette53

ha ? une piste pour ce beau loulou ? 
Ce serait super ...
on attends des nouvelles    ::

----------


## mariloujuju

phacelieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,tu vas nous rendre fous!!!   ::   ::   ::

----------


## breton67

dada tsun????????????????????????????
je suis comme CHINOOKA  :bave:  :bave:  :bave:  :bave:  :bave:  :bave:

----------


## dadatsun

le petit amour est à l abri cette nuit ... et je le récupère demain aprem .....!!

maintenant que vani est dans sa famille ( une super famille !!!) .. sa place est libre pr son copain de refuge ....!!!

alors j espère que son fan club m aidera à lui trouver une aussi formidable famille .....

   vous pouvez toutes vous saouler à sa santé !!

----------


## mariloujuju

c toi qui le prend en FA?

----------


## dadatsun

oui

----------


## flo.

::   Diamond dort bien et bonne route pour demain , tu vas rencontrer la fée Dadatsun !
Attention celui-là tire très fort en laisse...peut-être par soif de liberté    :alcool:  :banane:

----------


## dadatsun

oh tu sais après un entraînement intensif ( jeannot puis vani .... et un autre coquin d épagneul...)

j ai les bras d hulk!  mais je me spécialise dans les vols planés .....

le dernier en date : j ai retrouvé une de mes tatanes à 5m de moi !  un beau plat ventre !

heureusement que je n ai pas de voisins !

----------


## flo.

Moi mon B.A/Husky m'a traînée sur 2 mètres (car moi je ne lâche pas la laisse...),quand il avait croisé un Bobtail !   ::   ::   !
Je n'ai pas les bras de Hulk , car la dernière chute qui remonte à un an ; je me suis cassée l'épaule et j'ai mal encore...   ::  

Enfin, espérons qu'il se calmera...

----------


## flo.

Je viens de recevoir une photo du trajet, silver33 pense que la ceinture s'est défaite !   ::  
Mais il est sage ce Diamond !

----------


## mariloujuju

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :banane:  :banane:  :banane:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

je garde les brocolis pour les adoptants...  :lol2: 

 :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   DADATSUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

waouuuuuuu,1 gros noeud en moins dans mon estomac...

----------


## breton67

spécialiste des chutes en tout genre je vois avec plaisir qu il y en a d autre qui pratiquent ce sport   ::  
dadatsun merci pour lui,,il va connaitre ce beau paysage chez toi 
apres une cage il va lui falloir un moment pour réaliser  ,comme il va etre heureux  :amour3:  :merci:  :merci:  :merci:

----------


## mariloujuju

des photos des photos...!!!  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## flo.

Les  photos de sammy33 ce matin :
par moins 1°
nuit calme
tout fonctionne.
puis petit déjeuner
il obéit à "assis".pas encore essayé autre chose.



Ce matin premier , pipi , popo...

----------


## flo.

la vie est belle , enfin de l'herbe sous mes papattes !

----------


## shashatouille

Merci pour ces belle photo il est vraiment magnifique

----------


## mariloujuju

:kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  :kao7:  mais c de joie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :kao2:  :kao2:  :kao2:

----------


## phacélie

> la vie est belle , enfin de l'herbe sous mes papattes !


[center:1lw0jptl]:kao3:  :kao1:  :amour:   ::   :: [/center:1lw0jptl]

----------


## flo.

J'ai reçu d'autres photos et je sais que vous aimez çà    :amour:  :amour: 



Là, il apprécie tellement le changement , qu'il fait le clown    ::

----------


## dadatsun

petit chéri est arrivé ... a bien mangé mais pleure un peu....

présentation avec les copains d ici demain .... dehors et après un repos bien mérité ....

il est adorable et tire déjà moins ce soir que tout à l heure ...

il adore les câlins .... ça me rappelle 2 copains qui viennent  du même coin ! ! 

mtnt dodo

----------


## mariloujuju

merci dadatsun!!!!!!!!!!!!!
il est beau,mais il m'a l'air maigre sur la 2eme photo???????????
p'tit pere...j'ai presque pas envie qu'il parte de chez toi...   ::   :ange2:  :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## dadatsun

il EST maigre mais a un beau poil donc je pense que des câlins, des sorties , des copains et une grosse dose de croquettes feront l affaire ...il a la pêche !

allez ce coup-ci j y vais ... les yeux se ferment...

----------


## dadatsun

ça y est il est là ..... 

 maigre mais pêchu!

rencontre avec josh ce matin : un peu chaud car il lui pose les pattes et la tête sur le dos !!! dc ça josh , il n aime pas !!

dc grognements venus de très profond ( il a une caisse de résonance impressionnante...) 

 diamond n a pas rebiffé et a continué à remuer la queue mais il a de nouveau essayé ... comme vani je pense qu il n a pas tous les codes canins... et comme il est "entier"  ça accroche un peu ... 

on verra tout à l heure ...

sinon cette nuit il a mangé son manteau ....et ouvert la porte de la cabane ..?... 
heureusement je l avais quand même laissé attaché au cas où ( 10m de chaîne ) ..; c est difficile mais je n ai pas d autre solution tant que je ne suis pas sure de l entente ...

voilà ce aprem je ne suis pas là ... dc nouvelles ce soir ou demain !

----------


## zazougreg

merciii Dadatsum!!heureusement qu'il ya des personnes comme toi!!
Merci aussi a flo et a tous ceux qui ont rendu cela possible!!   ::   ::    :bisous
ca fait trop plaisir d'avoir de belles photos!!!   ::  

(et enfin d'enlever cette baniere triste)

----------


## breton67

enfin il est en sécurité    ::  
merci a toutes ce fut ardu    ::  
les photos    ::   ::   ::   ::   on ne s en lasse pas 
dadatsun tu es un    ::   ,je me répete mais il y a quand meme pas mal de loulous qui te doivent la vie    ::  
j éspere que pas trop de problemes pour la cohabitation ,il doit déja etre moins maigre s il a avalé son manteau   ::   ::

----------


## dadatsun

ce titi est un petit saligot ... non ! il est assez stressé et en plus auj je n ai pas étét bcp là dc...

auj il a cassé 2 anneaux donc je l ai vu passer devant la maison ... il n a pas cherché du tout à se sauver ...heureusement car là je ne pouvais rien faire ...
il a aussi  mangé complètement son manteau ( pr le coup il a peut être pris quelques dizaines de grammes ..hein ...breton !)  je ne peux plus le réparer... en fait il est dans la cabane , avec une panière en plastique garnie de foin et plusieurs épaisseurs de couverture en laine ...

mais c est vrai que j aurai aimé qu il garde son manteau car il est imperméable et chaud... enfin il l était...
ça accroche tjrs avec josh ...


on verra demain ... pas encore de photos... ( qui dit que les WE sont reposants??? ceux qui n ont pas d ados à la maison...et qui n habitent pas au milieu de rien...)

----------


## mariloujuju

:lol2:  :merci:  dadatsun pour ces nouvelles!!!
je suis sure que diamond va devenir SUPER cool...il decouvre...
un bon point,il a pas envie de partir,mais explique lui quand meme que les vetements ne se mangent pas,ou prepare toi a te racheter une garde robe...  :lol2:

----------


## dadatsun

je viens de me relire et je vois qu il y a des petites sources d erreurs.... :

les grognements énormes sont ceux de josh !!! qui "remet" en place le pauvre diamond qui lui pose une patte ou la tête sur le dos ... ce qui ne  plait pas à josh...... 

 c est josh qui n'est pas très "conciliant" avec lui ... j ai l impression qu il n accepte pas le départ de vani,  et son arrivée juste quelques jours après ... ?? 

pour le manteau, ça s est passé le deuxième jour et en y repensant ça n a pas été cool pour lui: je l ai sorti le matin et le midi .. lui ai mis le manteau et il ne m a pas revue avant le soir .... seul et attaché à sa cabane , il ne devait pas savoir ce qu il faisait là... 

 aujourd hui je l ai détaché dans le champ avec josh ce matin et cet après midi  ... ils ont joué et couru et le retour a été beaucoup moins sportif !!! en fait ce loulou ne demande qu à jouer et courir avec un copain ...

concernant les chats je ne sais pas trop : j ai l impression qu il ne connait pas dc il s approche mais il aboie dessus , peut être par peur ??

on verra plus tard.... quand il sera rassuré sur sa situation...  déjà il sait qu on s occupe de lui et qu il a au moins 3 balades par jour ....

pas de photos , temps pourri et mon app photo n est pas anti-pluie...!

----------


## flo.

:applause2:  merci pour tes info au sujet de Diamond , oui je pense qu'il est inquiet (déjà il regardait Rowan partir et chouinait...), là ce n'est pas tout à fait pareil maintenant qu'il sait qu'il a un copain    :Stick Out Tongue: oignee:  !
Mais, tu m'étonnes déjà tu l'as lâché ? Tu n'avais pas peur qu'il parte ? A moins que tu les appâtes avec des friandises    ::

----------


## dadatsun

je l ai lâché car quand je l appele et qu il part ds l autre sens, josh va le chercher: il y va, attire son attention pr jouer et revient vers moi avec lui ....

quand je dis que ce n est pas moi qui fait des miracles mais josh !!!

je ne l ai jamais lâché seule ...

----------


## mariloujuju

DIAMONDS are the girls best friends...

----------


## dadatsun

alors j ai pesé le loulou : 24 kg alors qu il devrait en faire 30 je pense vu sa taille ....
ai acheté des vermifuges pr tous : 90kg de chien+5 chats +2 chatons mais j attends qu un des chaton aille mieux car un peu malade ... pr faire tout le monde en même temps

depuis 3 jours il ingurgite entre 600 et 800g de croquettes (alors que josh en a 400g)... j espère qu il va grossir ...

ce matin , grosse frayeur : après avoir joué avec josh , il me regarde bien ds les yeux et hop .... vadrouille sur la route direction ma voisine ( qui a 2 copines ...hahaha...)

donc voilà la dadatsun qui court come elle peut car en bottes de pluie et route qui grimpe .... je peux vous dire que ça réveille ....

après 400m , rouge comme une tomate (car je ne cours que quand je perds un oeil) ..... mon ptit bonhomme qui revient sur ses pas et viens me renifler gentiment ...  salopiot oui ! 

je l ai grondé et rattaché et cet aprem : longe de 10m ... pas envie d avoir des courbatures moi oh !

je me demande s il n a pas une odeur particulière ou sil n est pas envahi d hormones...?...: mon vieux jéjé l a grogné en le sentant... et il n arrête pas de vouloir monter sur josh .. qui apprécie moyen!  je ne sais pas depuis combien  de temps il était au refuge mais ça le travaille ..peut être envisager une stérilisation pr qu il n ai aucun pb avec les autres chiens ? / demande de dons ?

donc voilà la taille de guêpe de monsieur ..



et sa jolie frimousse :






il a un poil très souple et très doux ..
le véto pense à un croisement labrador/berger...

----------


## phacélie

::   qu'il est beau DIAMOND

merci dadatsun pour toutes ces photos et les nouvelles    ::  

( encore un coquin qui te fait courir !   ::   )

----------


## dadatsun

j ai déjà les bras de hulk...... je vais avoir les mollets de jeannie longo !

ça maintient en forme la PA !!

----------


## mariloujuju

ahahahahah,j'adore tes repliques dadatsun!!!tu me fais bien rire...  :kao1:  :kao1:  :kao1: 
merci encore pour ces belles photos,il est superbe.
si tu lances un appel aux dons pour la castration,mets le ici,je diffuserai.merci

----------


## dadatsun

le ptit loup a froid et s ennuie beaucoup.... il mange quasiment le double de mon boxer ..et a un peu grossi... mais pas bcp...

je vais vermifuger tous les animaux chats et chiens en même temps... (mais j attends qq jours car le chaton est encore un peu malade...)

il est très gentil mais cherche quand même assez à aller voir les belles...  j ai l accord de l asso pr le faire opérer mais il faire des dons car ils n ont pas du tout d argent à avancer , même si cet argent pourra être remboursé par les adoptants ..  je ne peux pas l avancer non plus...

peut être un système de "prêt remboursable à l adoption du chien ?"

qui pourrait être "prêteur" contre engagement de rembourser ds ces conditions??

----------


## Vegane7

Après une très longue panne d'internet, je suis enfin en mesure de voir les magnifiques photos de la libération de Diamond...
Encore merci Dadatsun    ::   ::   ::  
J'espère qu'il trouvera vite des adoptants   :ange2:

----------


## mariloujuju

ben,il me semble que vegane,lili(qui s'est honteusement faite viré),et moi,on etait ok,pour mettre,peu car on peu pas mieux,mais un peu pour ses frais de sortie(a moins que je ne me trompe encore de loulou),donc si d'autres s'ajoutent a nous????????????

----------


## dadatsun

je n ai pas eu de propositions de parrainage ou de prêt pr la stérilisation de diamond....

et le bonhomme essaie de monter sur les copains .. ce qui ne plaît pas forcément !!  ça rend quelque peu difficile son intégration dans ma mini meute  
au plus vite ce sera fait au mieux il sera ...

----------


## aurlie

Fait un appel aux dons dans appel divers   ::

----------


## mariloujuju

alors en fait,je croyais que les frais de sortie de diamond avaient ete reglés,mais non,donc,effectivement,les sous que nous avons donné veg,lili et moi,ont ete a l'asso,pour cela.
voir a faire un post dadatsun,pour appel aux dons?

----------


## dadatsun

je dois avant ça présenter les statuts de l asso à mon véto , lui demander un devis, et le scanner ....

or je ne suis pas sure d y aller avant ce lundi ...: les matins, routes verglacées; puis bcp bcp de choses à faire

----------


## mariloujuju

aie aie aie,je peux t'envoyer 10 mais pas plus,malheureusement,je viens d'aller voir mon compte,il me reste 60 euros jusqu'au 10 janvier,et j'ai pas fait tout mes kdos,lol...   ::  
mais te les envoies comment?
+ fais quand meme 1 mail de masse deja...

----------


## dadatsun

voici diamond avec son copain josh....  des courses à n en plus finir....

----------


## dadatsun

depuis aujourd hui : croquettes pus riches + huile de colza + levure de bière ... il ne grossi pas le loulou ...pourtant il a la pêche !

----------


## mariloujuju

merci dadatsun,c vrai que sur la 4eme photoon voit qu'il est maigre quand meme!
il a aucun probleme intestinal,pour pas grossir comme ça?  :hein:

----------


## dadatsun

je l ai vermifugé et ses selles sont régulières et normales.... 

il n a aucun mal à se retenir... pas de vomissements .... bon appétit ...

peut être uniquement le stress qui descend doucement...?

----------


## mariloujuju

lol,possible...

----------


## Vegane7

C'est fort possible que ce soit le stress...
Le chien de mes parents, adopté en fin 2006, a mis plusieurs semaines avant de prendre du poids   :hein2: 

Merci pour ces superbes photos qui font chaud au coeur (cela me rappelle Vani   :ange2: )   :amour:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## flo.

Comme il doit être heureux de jouer avec un copain   :bisous3: 
Et enfin , libre    ::  
Oui, je suppose que sa maigreur est dû au stress, parce qu'il a un joli poil   :amour3:  :amour3:  :amour3:

----------


## mariloujuju

UP pour diamond!!!
un adoptant svp!!!

----------


## dadatsun

en tous cas il est  bien ok chats ...il dort avec /sur ma vieille mamie ronchon de 15 ans .... et c est le seul qui ose ça .... !

----------


## flo.

Alors, il doit se sentir vraiment bien   ::   !

----------


## Vegane7

:kao3:

----------


## dadatsun

la preuve par l image ...   ::  



tous les loulous près du radiateur lorsque jéjé est revenu de son opération....
plus bcp de place pour nous les 2 pattes ... hein ?...!!!   ::  



et là il n y a qu un bout de chat.... il en manque 6 ! ! !   ::

----------


## Vegane7

Belle petite famille...   :amour3:

----------


## flo.

Ah ! ils sont bien à côté du radiateur !
Diamond s'entend donc avec tous    ::   !

----------


## dadatsun

oh oui !

le seul truc c est qu il les "colle" et parfois se fait rembarrer.... mais il ne répond jamais !  il est très tr-ès gentil ..

et il est gardien : ce matin mon père est venu faire quelques travaux chez moi avec son échelle ...
 il lui a aboyé dessus sans essayer mordre biensur ! mais a bien fait son rôle de gardien... c est un très bon chien de famille 

de même avec moi , il continue de tirer ... mais si c est ma fille de 11 ans qui le tient il ne tire quasiment plus du tout ...  ceci alors même qu il attendait impatiemment sa sortie ....

 vraiment un bon et gentil chien , équilibré et en demande de câlins: plusieurs fois par jour , il se pose assis devant moi, me regarde et me donne sa patte ... il gratte doucement ma jambe avec , sans griffer mais juste pour demander des câlins ... adorable !

il a un regard très doux et presuqe humain c est très bizarre ....

----------


## Vegane7

"il a un regard très doux et presuqe humain c est très bizarre ...."

Bah non, ce n'est pas bizarre    ::

----------


## dadatsun

ben , disons que lui soutien le regard et reste vraiment en communication par les yeux.... les autres détournent souvent le regard au bout de quelques secondes ... pas lui ... mais ça n a rien de "dominant" ... 

bon allez , c est l heure du pipi du soir .... il faut me faire violence ça caille !!!!!!   ::

----------


## mariloujuju

:Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   :Embarrassment: k:   ::   ::   c super de voir ça!!!
quelle chance d'avoir 1 homme qui accepte tout ces animaux!
moi,3,pas plus...enfin pour l'instant,lol.

tu veux pas le garder diamond,il a l'air tres bien integré puisque meme ta vieille matoune l'accepte?????????????????  :hein2:   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vegane7

Comme mon chien qui me regarde droit dans les yeux, regard bien planté...
C'est bien, ça veut dire qu'ils ne nous considèrent pas comme des êtres supérieurs (que nous ne sommes pas en effet).

 ::

----------


## dadatsun

> k:  k:  k:     c super de voir ça!!!
> quelle chance d'avoir 1 homme qui accepte tout ces animaux!
> moi,3,pas plus...enfin pour l'instant,lol.
> 
> tu veux pas le garder diamond,il a l'air tres bien integré puisque meme ta vieille matoune l'accepte?????????????????  :hein2:


euh ... si tu savais tout ce que j entends tous les jours de mon zom et de mes filles ma pauvre ...... il veut même que je me sépare de certains à nous ...  :non: 

je fais du forcing et j ai appris à tout faire toute seule : chiens chats rongeurs (chons lapin rats hamster) et chèvres .... + 2 hérissons en ce moment (orphelins d octobre )  plus le temps de rien faire d autre ... mais bon ils me donnent tant d amour ces ^poilus !!

----------


## mariloujuju

lol,ben voila,c le probleme!
plus le temps,ni l'envie d'ailleurs,lol,de faire autre chose...
c bien ça qui lui plait pas!
je m'occupe pas assez de lui!!
ah les zommmmms!!!!!!!!!!!  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:

----------


## flo.

Le mieux c'est de ne pas avoir un Zhom ; ou mieux en avoir un pour balader les toutous    ::

----------


## Vegane7

> Le mieux c'est de ne pas avoir un Zhom ; ou mieux en avoir un pour balader les toutous


Tout à fait d'accord    ::   ::

----------


## dadatsun

des photos du beau mec !!... euh je parle de diamond ...   ::

----------


## Vegane7

Encore merci pour ces photos magnifiques et tellement réconfortantes pour Diamond...   :amour:  :amour:  :amour:

----------


## dadatsun

diamond est très gentil, propre et ok tout le monde ...chiens, chats, ...enfants....

 par contre tant qu il n est pas castré, je pense qu il vaut mieux un terrain clos! ! !  car monsieur est fugueur.....

décidément je n ai pas de bol...!

et il part loin....!

il est obéissant à la maison mais je le laisse en laisse dehors ... et j essaie de le faire courir car il en a besoin ...

----------


## mariloujuju

il faut aider dadatsun financierement pour la castration!!
je la cite:

 il fugue de plus en plus ...je ne peux plus le lâcher... il a repéré où sont les copines.... et va loin maintenant....

dadatsun,en mp,dis moi ou t'envoyer le cheque ou si paypal.bisous

combien deja tes frais?

----------


## aurlie

> Fait un appel aux dons dans appel divers

----------


## dadatsun

pas encore eu le temps de demander le devis ( dois leur procurer les statuts de l asso ....)

bcp de boulot pr eux pdt les fêtes car congés en alternance....

----------


## mariloujuju

oui,mais tu sais a peu pres...
aurlie a raison,on devrait deja lancer l'appel aux dons,tu sais a peu pres combien il te faut,on le precise.
car là,c galere pour toi.
bizzzzzzzz

----------


## Vegane7

Dadatsun, dès que tu as le devis, on fait l'appel    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## dadatsun

je pense que ça tournera autour de 70 euros ... peut être moins...?...

là je ne peux rien mettre de ma poche... ( j en ai eu pr plus de 40 euros pr l oreille de jéjé + les "miens" qui ont eu des pbs de santé aussi + la nourriture pr tous...)

merci de faire l appel aux dons car j ai bcp de soucis de connection et de disponibilité sur le net...

----------


## dadatsun

alors diamond a une bonne fée qui s est proposée pr financer son opération : olivia 42 qui a toujours été là pr les loulous les plus mal en point , les papys abandonnés de tous .....   cette dame est une véritable fée ! !!    ::  

il me reste à convaincre mon véto ....ou à aller bien plus loin mais c est vrai que c est pas du tout pratique .....

----------


## flo.

D'abord un grand   :merci:  à OLivia42 !
Mais pourquoi , convaincre ton véto ?  :hein:

----------


## aurlie

des nouvelles de Diamond ?
pas de pistes ?

----------


## dadatsun

demain diamond se fait opérer... encore merci à olivia42  ! ! !

je l emmène vers niort ....   j espère que tout se passera bien ... je n aime pas les anesthésies.....

diamond est de plus en plus câlin; il vient se coller contre mes jambes , me regarde droit dans les yeux et attend la caresse...

il a par contre la fâcheuse habitude de se mettre debout et de poser sa tête sur mon épaule ( comme je suis une géante...lol)

je n arrive pas à lui faire passer.... je sais que c est très gênant pour ses futurs adoptants ....mais comment faire alors qu il ne réclame que des calins????  

une idée serait la bienvenue sinon je vais avoir la réputation de transformer mes chiens fa en "mal élevés"    ::

----------


## dadatsun

alors le petit chou est bien rentré...il a vraiment paniqué quand je l ai mis dans le boxcarrelé et que j ai fermé la grille ... si vous aviez vu son regard....

j en ai eu les larmes aux yeux... il a cessé de vouloir sortir du box et m a fixé avec insistance .. il cherchait à comprendre pk je le mettait là....

quand je suis allée le récupérer je pensais le trouver calme .. pas du tout monsieur avait déjà la^pêche et m a tiré comme un tracteur vers le premier arbre pr faire sa pissette !!!!

il a même trpo tiré car il s est plaint pdt une heure après... de plus, : ils l ont rasé de très très près et il a les coucougnettes en feu... que puis je mettre dessus pr le soulager ? 

il a ôté le pansement dans la soirée mais ne tire pas sur les points... il a 5 jours d antibio et je dois le ramener pr les points ds 10 jours...

il a mangé un peu ce soir .. ça ira mieux demain.... mais je pense qu il a vraiment été marqué par l enfermement , et eu très peur que ça recommence ... le pauvre ...   ::  

toujours personne en vue pour lui ... c est ça le plus triste ! ! !

----------


## flo.

Penses à lui mettre une collerette , il ne faudrait pas surtout s'il les a en feu    ::   qu'il se lèche ou qu'il s'enlève les points   :hein2: 
Pauvre Diamond    ::   mais tu verras que castré on te placera plus facilement dans une famille  ; surtout que tu t'entends avec tous   :amour:

----------


## dadatsun

il ne supporte pas la collerette .. il devient fou et la gratte en reculant .... comme la muselière l autre fois ... 
 je ne peux pas la lui laisser....
 je cherche une autre solution..... j ai vu sur internet (merci sammy)  

http://www.polytrans.fr/chiens/chien-ha ... -chat.html 

mais le temps que ça arrive ....

 je ne sais pas où aller acheter ça près d ici ?

----------


## capucine2345

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Toujours dans sa FA, bien sûre il n'es pas malheureux ni en danger, mais il serait tellement mieux dans SA FAMILLE    ::  

et permettrait ainsi de sauver un autre qui lui risque sa vie    ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dadatsun

en effet !!  diamond est tout à fait prête à aller dans une famille qui l accueillerait..

 il est doux , gentil, câlin, joueur.... et donc stérilisé .

il est ok chiens et chiennes, chats , chatons, lapin, cochons d inde.... et chèvres!

il est super avec les enfants : le seul défaut qui persiste chez lui c est que quand c est un adulte qui le promène, il tire..

mais quand ma fille de 12 ans le fait: il ne tire pas !  !

il m épate ce loulou !

----------


## flo.

D'accord , coquin Diamond et très intelligent pour faire la différence entre un enfant et un adulte !   ::  
Depuis son opération , Diamond a-t-il pris un peu de poids ?
En tout cas , il a toute les qualité pour trouver une famille avec d'autres animaux , c'est un adaptable    :Embarrassment: k:  !
Alors qui voudra faire le bonheur de Diamond et ainsi permettre à Dadatsun de nous retaper un autre toutou ?
Allez aider nous a trouver des adoptants !
Au fait les frais d'adoption sont de combien pour se toutou en règle et bon à partir ?

----------


## dadatsun

euh ça je ne m en occupe pas ...   ::     c est revedelicorne qui s en occupe...   ::

----------


## dadatsun

voici quelques images qui résument mon activité quotidienne...

j essaierai de filmer mieux diamond quand il n est pas attaché.. c est à dire quand on se balade loin de la maison... ( j attends de mettre en application les conseils de vani en ce qui concerne les relations "maître-chien" ... pr l instant la maison est aussi envahie par mes 2 filles , 1 copine et mes 2 neveux.... dc surpeuplée ! !)

alors, je m y suis mise ... 
d avance , excusez les sautes ... gare au mal de mer! ! ... dur de filmer avec un portableavec un tracteur attaché à ma taille ou au bout du bras...   ::  

balade cet aprem avec les 5 copains (louna est la seule fille mais la seule dominante aussi.....): papy angel est super content de les voir arriver et saute comme un petit chiot! ! ça fait super plaisir de voir ça seulemnt après quelques jours ici ! ! louna est son repère ...
diamond est un amour, il va sans cesse vers lui pr jouer !

[flash=425,350:22sz3g9r]http://www.youtube.com/v/1OVTZcM4dJQ[/flash:22sz3g9r]

----------


## capucine2345

Ceux sont des chiens idéals    :Embarrassment: k: 

Comprend pas que DIAMOND n'interesse personne    ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::    pour cette jolie vidéo    ::

----------


## dadatsun

dis capu, tu as entrevu mon ulysse si caractériel??   lui et diamond sont attachés... car ils fuguent encore qd on est à la maison...

ils ne le font pas qd je les emmène ailleurs...?...

 je vais mettre en application les conseils de l adoptante de vani.... dès que l école aura repris...

----------


## flo.

::   pour cette vidéo , Diamond est très beau et toute ta troupe aussi d'ailleurs !
Mais ce qui me fait    ::   c'est que Louna n'écoute pas !!!!!!!
J'ai l'impression que c'est Sandra qui va vers Louna et pas Louna vers toi    ::   ::   ::  
Elle est toute nouvelle ?

----------


## dadatsun

non ça fait un petit moment qu elle est là mais en effet elle prend de plus en plus ses aises...  et en plus je crois qu elle est sourde de l oreille où elle a eu des otites à répétition.... ( l oreille est plus petite et comme recroquevillée à force de secouer la tête: auto hématome )

je n ai pas pu faire d autres vidéos ces jours....

----------


## dadatsun

on entrevoit le coquin ...mais comme monsieur aime faire son petit tour en solo dans tout le champ...

dur de le filmer ....

j essaierai de nouveau.... 

il est de plus en plus câlin et gentil.... c est vraiment un amour ! !!

----------


## flo.

Ils sont tous mimi     ::  
Et Bravo pour Luna , elle écoute à présent !
Sinon, c'est un REGAL de voir DIAMOND s'éclater dans ce champ , il part , mais revient toujours !  :amour3:

----------


## dadatsun

oui !! il a fait d énormes progrès depuis peu .... j ai changé mon attitude envers eux gràce à des conseils de l adoptante de vani...mon petit chou qui venait lui aussi de carca....
et aussi je pense qu il y a les effets de la stérilisation..... môssieur a moins d hormones ! ! !   ::  

mais en tous cas il est réellement adorable , doux au sens strict et imagé...et très respectueux à la maison ...
il est aussi très gentil avec les autres animaux .... et adore aller embêter angel, le papy poitevin en fa depuis peu...le matin, .il court ventre à terre pour aller pigner devant la porte de la chèvrerie.... et dès qu angel sort il lui aboie dans les oreilles ;;;vraiment dans les oreilles ...!!!

ce qu il ne sait pas , c est qu angel est *sourd comme un pot*  ::    ! ! ! 
et tous les matins ..... la même chose ... je me marre d avance .....   ::

----------


## dadatsun

bon ...alors quand il se sauve , " je lui fait la tronche et je l ignore complètement qd il revient" ... .......  et    ..... ça marche ! ! !

il ne se sauve plus ....ou juste qq minutes .... et il revient ! ! !    merci vani! !!!

mais *  il lui faut d urgence sa famille ! !  * 
non seulement il s attache à nous et ça va être un crève-coeur de le laisser ....mais de plus,  il y a 2 petites chiennes en urgence :  
une petite de qq mois, malade du coeur avec une espérance de vie plus courte ...qui est en boxe en ce moment...;(
et une petite puce avec une démodécie .... 

et je ne peux les prendre tant que j ai mon gros diamond à la maison ....  elles ont besoin de soins ..... 

 svp aidez moi à diffuser pr diamond ... il est fin prêt pr aller en famille : gentil câlin, joueur, propre, attentif et obéissant à la maison et quasiment totalement dehors ( là, il faut être attentif à notre propre comportement -voir les conseils de vani-)

il a grossi  et il  est vermifugé,  stérilisé  et ok chiens , chats et rongeurs  !
.. et il est gardien juste ce qu il faut ! !  pas agressif mais attentif à qui s approche trop de la porte ..... !

que veut on de plus ?????   il est parfait je vous dis !!

... si ... j oubliais : il est superbe et a un poil doux doux doux ! ! ! 

*laissez votre coeur parler* .... il a besoin de stabilité maintenant .... il est prêt !

----------


## dadatsun

encore des vidéos où on voit ( euh....entrevoit ...) diamond.... avec ses copains de fa .. 
vidéos prises lors des balades-pipi vers la maison/ diamond adore aller loin mais revient vres nous ...et repart... etc 
il suit des traces , court seul ou avec les autres, ... il a besoin de bouger ! donc il vaut mieux être amoureux des longues balades dans la nature !...

il est adorable mais ne peut rester ici.... je suis "au complet" et 2 petites chiennes malades attendent leur place en fa (elles sont actuellement en box)...

diffusez pr diamond svp ! ! !

dans les champs et les bois:

[flash=425,344:3sb0t104]http://www.youtube.com/v/ObmWwRsdcEU?hl=fr&fs=1[/flash:3sb0t104]


[flash=425,344:3sb0t104]http://www.youtube.com/v/UQw7MwzJzfs?hl=fr&fs=1[/flash:3sb0t104]

[flash=425,344:3sb0t104]http://www.youtube.com/v/9w5HGR2poJE?hl=fr&fs=1[/flash:3sb0t104]


à la maison:
[flash=425,344:3sb0t104]http://www.youtube.com/v/jMDxEIYXtPM?hl=fr&fs=1[/flash:3sb0t104]

----------


## flo.

Merci pour toutes ces vidéo , au moins on les voit évoluer !!!
Il y a bien quelqu'un qui voudrais de Diamond ?
Il faudrait peut-être récapituler :
Il est OK Chats !
Il est OK mâles et femelles !
Il est OK biquettes !
Il est castré     :Embarrassment: k: 
Il a le poils tout doux et aime les câlins !
Conviaindrait à une famille avec enfants (puisque ne tire pas en laisse , quand ceux sont eux qui promènent    :Embarrassment: k:  ).
Adoptez le vous serez heureux !

----------


## dadatsun

> Merci pour toutes ces vidéo , au moins on les voit évoluer !!!
> 
> Il y a bien quelqu'un qui voudrais de Diamond ?
> Il faudrait peut-être récapituler :
> Il est OK Chats !
> Il est OK mâles et femelles !
> Il est OK biquettes !
> Il est castré 
> Il a le poils tout doux et aime les câlins !
> ...


oui ne l oubliez pas svp ! !   plus il reste ici, plus le départ sera vécu comme un abandon .... svp évitez lui ça !


il est adorable mais va surement aller aussi dehors avec angel et louna... car je viens d accueillir la petite bidies qui , elle , ne peut pas rester dehors à cause de sa maladie ...

il sera alors à l attache aussi .... svp diffusez pr lui trouver une famille ....

----------


## mariloujuju

on diffuse tjrs sandra...on ne l'oublies pas...

----------


## dadatsun



----------


## dadatsun

merci à matt lee  pour son chèque pour parrainer diamond !!!!

  c est vraiment gentil de penser à eux,  même après avoir été sauvés de l eutha ils ont encore besoin de vous !

----------

est il toujours en FA,?  des nouvelles pour ce beau loulou?

----------


## dadatsun

ha oui oui ... il est tjrs à la maison mon gros père .... 

 il attend que sa famille le choisisse .... il est gentil , beau, ok tout .... adorable ....

----------


## dadatsun

on a cru avoir des adoptants... mais ça ne marche pas .... ils ont sauvé une autre copine... et n ont pas la possibilité de tevprenrde avec.... dommage...

une fausse joie mon titi...
 j espère que tu trouveras bientôt...

----------


## phacélie

:amour:  :amour:   ::

----------


## Hervé31

::

----------


## dadatsun

une tite piste pr mon bonhomme .....   croisez les doigts pr lui ! !!

----------


## flo.

Oh ! Oui croisons les doigts , le pauvre il a droit à sa famille ....mais sa tata doit pouvoir nous en sauver un notre qui sera autant choyé que lui !!!  :amour:

----------


## phacélie

> une tite piste pr mon bonhomme .....   croisez les doigts pr lui ! !!


alors ?  qu'a donné la tite piste ?  ::

----------


## dadatsun

ben rien .... pas de nouvelles....

je n ose même plus en parler qd j ai une demande...  :Frown: (

les filles, dites moi ce qui cloche chez lui ?????   il est parfait et beau ce loulou .... il adore les câlinous et les autres ...

UNE FAMILLE POUR DIAMOND SVP ! ! !! !

----------


## cymil

des news de ce loulou?

----------


## phacélie

OK tout, beau, gentil, aimant les câlins sur son poil tout doux ...   ::   ::

----------


## dadatsun

encore 2 pistes à l eau.... dc retour à zéro .... 
un loulou adorable qui est là depuis des mois , s attache à nous comme nous à lui .... mais nous ne pouvons le garder ou c est arrêter d être fa et ça je ne le veux pas ....

c est un amour gentil , joueur, ok tout tout tout... et beau avec ça !.... qu attendez vous pr l adopter et lui offrir SA famille à lui ! ?

----------


## phacélie

::   ::

----------


## Vegane7

Toujours rien pour Diamond ?
Je n'étais plus abonnée au post...

----------


## michele

comment va Diamond ??? toujours en attente de sa famille ???
il est pourtant magnifique !!!!

----------


## phacélie

::   ::

----------


## michele

ce magnifique loulou attend SA FAMILLE depuis trop longtemps !!!! ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir,
aprés lecture du post, Diamond à l'air facile à vivre. 
Comment réagit un loulou qui passe de FA nombreuses, à une famille réduite, ou il serait seul 4 aprés midi entier, sans copain de jeux.....? juste les pies et pigeons qui se posent sur le terrain, 
Quand je lis les conditions , beaucoup de chiens ne peuvent rester seul, car aboient ou détruisent, ou sont fugueur, ou pas OK enfants et chats, ou non adoptable hors département.......ça réduit les chances.
Et apparemment Diamond à toutes les qualités pour nous, mais avons nous celles qu'il lui faut ?
Merci

----------


## michele

OH Plumeria merci pour votre intérêt pour Diamond  :: 
Dadatsun une bien gentille famille pour ton petit protéger !!!
j'espère qu'etre le seul loulou d'une bonne famille sera un plus pour lui !!
plus de calins , de papaouille un Diamond super gaté hein !!!! ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour :: 
Il sera le seul animal oui, et surtout le premier chien. 
j'ai une amie chez qui je vais souvent, qui à un chat et 2 enfants de 2 et 5 ans, et je veux etre sure que ça ira
Apparemment, il dors dehors depuis quelque temps, j'ai un cellier (machine à laver et frigo dedans) qui donne sur l'arriere du jardin et la porte fenetre de la cuisine pour lui faire son coin, vous me conseillerez.
J'ai plein de questions à poser à dadatsun :: 
Surtout aprés ces 10 mois chez elle avec sa famille de loulous, qu'il soit pas déboussolé de rester seul, à entendre les coqs et l'ane du voisin chanter, qu'il saute pas le portail ( 1.80) pour rejoindre des copains à 4 pattes qui passent !!! et qu'il se jettent pas dans la piscine qui reste découverte toute l'année.
A vous lire
Bonne journée .
PS je pourrais lui parler au telephone pour voir comment il réagit à ma voix ::

----------


## plumeria06

Dadatsun bonsoir,
je vous vois connectée et j'ai hate de vous lire, je m'endors sur l'écran, heureusement demain repos ::

----------


## dadatsun

merci michele de m avoir envoyé un mp !!! avec les changements de rescue je n étais plus abonnée au post de diamond...

alors je pense que la seule chose qu il risque de faire ds votre terrain est d' ... essayer de croquer les pigeons !! c est un croisé lab il ne faut pas l oublier .... et il adore tout ce qui est à plumes ....


il n y a aucun soucis avec les chats , il dort avec dans sa panière ! en fait diamond est dans la maison depuis quelques temps .... donc je sais qu il est parfaitement propre et qu il ne détruit pas.  avec les enfants il est très gentil ... c est juste à éviter en laisse car , même sil fait un effort, il tire tjrs un peu fort et risquerait de les faire tomber...

concernant la piscine nous avons un petit point d eau sur le terrain et il n y va que pr croquer les grenouilles !!!! je ne l ai jamais vu entrer ds l eau et nager , alors que son gd copain boxer y saute allègrement !


c est vrai que dans les premiers temps il risque de trouver bizarre d être sans autre chien mais je pense qu il s y fera si vous avez un terrain à lui laisser en libre accès qd vous n ètes pas là; ... et il trouvera bien plus sympa d avoir SA famille à lui rien que pr lui 

par contre il faut que votre terrain soit BIEN CLOTURE ... car mr est fugueur comme beaucoup de labradors....

je ne connais pas votre ville , vous ètes dans quel coin? ( nulle en géo ...)

si vous voulez me telephoner je vous donne mon tel en mp...

----------


## michele

Alors là je croise tout ce que je peux ....même les patounes de mes loulous !!!! :: 
Diamond est si beau ...je craque sur lui depuis si longtemps ...mais déjà 2 mâles  :: 

j'espère tant pour ce petit père ...une vrai vie de famille et pleins d'amour pour lui tout seul  :: 

même si je sais qu'il est heureux chez toi Dadatsun !!!

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour michele et merci encore de votre mp pour dadatsun: voici les nouvelles en exclu rien que pour vous :: 
Nous venons de nous parler au tel, et j'éspere que tout ce passera bien.

Dans l'attente de trouver une personne pour la visite de pré-adoption, je suis dans le 06 prés de Nice, et de remplir les papiers nécessaires.
Je vais devoir demander de l'aide pour le co-voiturage, je peux aller jusqu'à Marseille/ Aix pour pouvoir faire l'aller retour dans la journée.

C'est vrai qu'il est trés beau, et comme me l'a expliqué Dadatsun, il est attachant et gentil, les plages de galets l'attendent.
je vais ajouter ici des photos du jardin.
A bientot ::

----------


## plumeria06

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

et l'endroit qui sera interdit car trop dangereux
Voici le jardin, pris des 4 coins, cloturé, il n'y a que le portail qui donne acces à l'exterieur, j'ai mesuré 1M70, j'espere que ça ira, qu'il n'est pas trop sauteur  ::

----------


## michele

Trop contente  ::  j'espère que tout ira bien !!

pour le covoiturage ne t'inquiète pas , nous aideront Diamond jusqu'au bout  :: 

Dadatsun as tu quelqu'un pour la pré visite dans le 06 ??? où faut il de l'aide ???

OUI des photos Plumeria !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## plumeria06

la 5eme photo à buggé, à l'arriere de la maison il y a le potager, on peut voir les tomates, les courges au sol, et les aubergines à droite ( phot 4) !! et le raisin est en cours de ramassage(phot 1)
le figuier, le pommier, et le grand noyer, dont j'ai ramassé les noix ce matin(phot 2)

----------


## plumeria06

la 5eme photo, l'endroit dangereux qui sera interdit


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Comme ça vous pouvez voir ce qui l'attend, le beau Diamond :: 
Ya plus qu'a ! merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## michele

ou ben .....tu as bien fait d'attendre un peu mon Loulou ...c le paradis ki t'attend  :: 

même si ça ne va pas être évident pour toi de quitter Moman Dadatsun , tu vas l'avoir 
ta moman rien que pour toi  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir
Des nouvelles: 1er formulaire pour l'association, renvoyé par mail à l'instant.
Une grande pensée pour Diamond et Dadatsun.
 ::

----------


## dadatsun

j ai fait suivre le questionnaire à rêve de licorne .... car c est l asso qui décide... même si ils demande l avis de la fa ...

on a une personne ds le 06 et j attends sa réponse pr savoir si elle n est pas trop loin de chez vous ...

j espère de tout coeur que tout ira bien ... 

Diamond a droit au paradis ...c est vrai qu il devait vous attendre !..!..!

----------


## dadatsun

il y a une personne  qui habite pas loin de chez vous qui va vous contacter ... 

 je n ose pas vous téléphoner à cette heure ... 

croisons les doigts ... 

vous ferez le bonheur l un de l autre ...!

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir Dadatsun,
Et ben moi meme pas peur de vous telephoner hein :: 
dites moi si c'est ok pour vous

----------


## dadatsun

pas de pb...

----------


## plumeria06

Allllloooooo ::

----------


## dadatsun

... qu il est attendu ce gros bébé !!!   décidément je sais pk il est resté si longtemps ici: il attendait plumeria !!!!

 sur ce , je ne vais pas tarder à aller me coucher moi...

 bonne nuit

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour à vous
Rendez vous pour la visite de pré adoption demain après-midi avec une charmante personne, qui habite le même village :: 
Merci à toutes pour cette organisation du tonnerre.
A bientot pour les nouvelles

----------


## jesdel13

Ho génial !!!!!! je croise fort les doigts pour Diamond !!!!

----------


## plumeria06

::  ::  ::

----------


## michele

*SUPER !!!!*

----------


## plumeria06

Je laisse les mots pour Dadatsun, 
moi les emoticones me vont très bien ::

----------


## dadatsun

comme je le pensais ...aucun pb à ce que mon gros bébé passe le reste de sa vie dans sa super famille !!!

 reste le covoit à mettre en place ... j essaie de le faire ce soir ... mais en ce moment dur ici ... dc soyez un tout p'tit peu indulgentes ... :: 

et le coquin qui a profité que sa copine bidies se sauve ( sans que je l a  voie !!!) pour la suivre ds les chgamps.... lui qui ne bouge plus depuis que j attache bidies lors des sorties...

 résultat il a dû s accrocher la peau sous la mâchoire  ds un barbelé ... dc séance "agraffage" cet après midi.... et il est douillet le coquin... je suis sortie de chez le véto en sueur....!!!


décidément cette semaine est sans fin côté soucis...

heureusement que cette super nouvelle est là pr me remonter le moral qui est bien bas dans les chaussettes...

----------


## plumeria06

Ouh là là Dadatsun, quelle semaine en effet. 
bisous doux sur le bobo.
Tu as beaucoup de mérite pour arriver à gérer tout ça, c'est formidable ce que tu fais pour tes protégés.
Je t'envoie mille  ::  pour te soutenir.

Nous ferons notre maximum pour que ton gros bébé Diamond, vive la suite de sa vie dans la sécurité, les douceurs, et la joie.
Merci de nous faire confiance. :: 

Et maintenant, j'attends les brocolis tant promis par les fidèles de ce post, depuis ces 18 pages !!! 
Réveillez le forum, ya la fête par ici ::

----------


## michele

c Dadatsun qui va verser sa petite larme quand son gros bébé va partir  :: 

bonne route mon beau Diamond , merci pour lui Plumeria à très vite pour des news et
des photos de sa nouvelle vie et maintenant place ... ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## dadatsun

je verse ma larme qd ils arrivent et encore plus qd ils repartent c est comme ça ... mais tant que j ai de leurs nouvelles ... je tiens le coup !!!
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Vegane7

Génial  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Oui c'est vraiment génial, j'attends la suite par le co-voiturage pour de l'aide bienvenue  :: 
Merci à vous

----------


## phacélie

aaaah, quelqu'un, eeeenfin :: , est tombé sous le charme du si beau et si gentil DIAMOND  ::

----------


## dadatsun

j ai envoyé des messages à deux personnes qui font bordeaux nice ce lundi... j attends leur réponse..

 je contacte qq qui pourra peut être récupérer diamond pr l emmener à bordeaux... qq que diamond connait déjà...car il est arrivé avec elle !

----------


## dadache

j"espere que ça va marcher dadastun

----------


## plumeria06

C'est formidable, 
Bonsoir à toutes
je trouvais plus le post de Diamond  :: , 
et là, il vient de passer un cap important, je suis si heureuse de le lire ici.

Plus que quelques jours pour maman Dadatsun, que je remercie de tout coeur. J'espere que tu n'auras pas trop de peine, Diamond ne t'oublieras car il t'enverra de belles photos, c'est promis :: 

Merci à tous et *toutes* les rescuiennes pour ce que vous faites pour sauver des vies. Et permettre à des familles de connaitre la joie de vivre avec un animal et le rendre heureux.

Vivement Lundi si c'est possible pour le transporter, ouahhouhhh j'en peux plus...........!!!!!!

----------


## dadatsun

zen maman plumeria ... il va arriver le gros bébé de la maison.. :: .. respire par le ventre ....   ::

----------


## plumeria06

Tellement zen que je me suis endormie !!!
Voila on est vendredi, ça avance :: 
Bonne nuit

----------


## dadatsun

bon pr ce lundi ça ne pourra pas se faire ...dsl

 je recherche je recherche   pr l instant j attends une reponse ms ce serait samedi prochain...  :Frown: (

----------


## plumeria06

Help . -comme je peux aller jusqu'à aix , je peux faire d'une pierre 2 coups pour d'autres loulous . Help lancé de mon tel :-)

----------


## mariloujuju

dadatsun,est ce que je reve ou est ce que le beau diamond a probablement trouvé son adoptante ?????????????????
moi non plus,plus abonnée,grrrr
c qui qui va avoir du mal a le voir partir?????????????? :Stick Out Tongue: 
ce serait trop genial pour le loulou depuis le temps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

toujours en recherche de qqun dans le 06 pour la previsite? ça fait loin du cannet? parceque j'ai qqun sur le cannet sinon.

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir Mariloujuju, Oui il à trouvé son adoptante ::  
c'est ok pour la pré-visite, faite ce mardi
A présent nous cherchons quelqu'un qui peut descendre le beau Diamond, (chouchou de ces dames, ouhh le charmeur  :: ) 
Depuis Niort ( à 35 KM) chez Dadatsun au moins jusqu'à aix/ marseille

Du coup j'aurais aussi une place dans la Kangoo pour amener d'autres loulous dans le besoin sur le trajet Nice / Marseille

J'ai posé la semaine prochaine de vacances pour m'occuper de son arrivée en douceur,
Toute aide est bienvenue, Merci à toutes ::

----------


## dadatsun

si qq peut le prendre à partir de saintes... 

rien ne se présente sur le site de covoit. humain...

plumeria a posté la demande là:

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...083#post778083

----------


## mariloujuju

Pu... j'y crois pas!!!!!!!!!!!
tu sais quoi sandra?j'arrive pas a realiser que diamond va partir!!!!
c un des 1res loulous que j'ai diff et suivi,ça me fait drole et plaisir en meme temps!!!!
on voudra des milliers de photossssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!LOL

bon je vais voir le post de covoit et lance sur FB.
demain,je m'y attelerai mieux.
gros bisous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## plumeria06

Depuis le 15/09/2010, Cela fait 13 mois aujourd'hui que l'appel pour Diamond à été lancé.
Et entendu à l'autre bout de la France :: 

Donc je vous promets des séries de photos à la "Martine":
Diamond au marché aux fleurs du vieux Nice, le nez dans les fameux oeillets.....
Diamond sur une des célèbres chaises bleues de la promenade, charmant la copine mini-york toilettée et bijoutée, d'une dame respectable.
Diamond sur les traces des biquettes, dans le parc du Mercantour,
Diamond tractant mon VTT rouillé....
Etc....
et pour finir, Diamond à la plage, effrayé par nos vagues gigantesques........et les plages de galets inconfortables....
LOL, sacré programme...

----------


## dadatsun

oh la la ... je vais m abonner à la série moi !!!!

merci maroloujuju ... tjrs partante !!

----------


## phacélie

> Depuis le 15/09/2010, Cela fait 13 mois aujourd'hui que l'appel pour Diamond à été lancé.
> Et entendu à l'autre bout de la France
> 
> Donc je vous promets des séries de photos à la "Martine":
> Diamond au marché aux fleurs du vieux Nice, le nez dans les fameux oeillets.....
> Diamond sur une des célèbres chaises bleues de la promenade, charmant la copine mini-york toilettée et bijoutée, d'une dame respectable.
> Diamond sur les traces des biquettes, dans le parc du Mercantour,
> Diamond tractant mon VTT rouillé....
> Etc....
> ...


 :Smile:   ::   oh, voui, la série des "Diamond..."  ::

----------


## circe6217

HEHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO j'ai répondu sur le post de recherche de covoit !!!
le covoit est trouvé pour lundi , il faut que le chien soit apporté dimanche 19h à la tremblade près de royan car le monsieur démarre dans la nuit, il l'amène jusqu à aix en provence, il faut une cage de transport !!
reportez vous au post du covoit pour tous les détails, j'ai communiqué les coordonnées à dadatsun et à plumeria06, maintenant il faudrait qu elle répondent !!

----------


## circe6217

je n'arrive pas à joindre dadatsun , ce covoit trouvé est pour CE dimanche et CE lundi alors ça URGE !!quelqu'un a t il les corrdonnées de la fa de diamond et de plumeria06 ???

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour, Mon numéro est le 0607535211, Chad
JE suis coincé jusqu'a 19h au boulot sans PC, je suis chez mes voisins magasin de musique que je remercie d'ailleurs
tu peux me joindre aussi par sms
Dadatsun doit récupéré son tel qu'elle à oublié dans la voiture d'une amie, elle ne devrait pas tarder a arriver.
Merci de ton aide.
Bises

----------


## flo.

Oh ! Je n'en reviens pas le doux Diamond enfin adopté  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: et bien il en aura mis du temps !
Merci  :: à toi plumeria06 , Super que tu sois sur rescue ; on aura des nouvelles de beau toutou  :: !

----------


## circe6217

j'ai eu dadatsun et fanelia au tel, dadatsun aura la cage en début d'aprem et souhaite remettre elle même diamond au covoitureur, je croise les doigts pour qu elle ait bien une voiture demain après midi...
merci à fanelia qui va chercher la cage à poitiers pour la porter à dadatsun.

----------


## plumeria06

> Oh ! Je n'en reviens pas le doux Diamond enfin adopté et bien il en aura mis du temps !
> Merci à toi plumeria06 , Super que tu sois sur rescue ; on aura des nouvelles de beau toutou !



C'est moi qui suis contente de vous connaitre
 ::  Pour tout ce que vous faites

----------


## breton67

merci pour DIAMOND il l aura attendu ce jour mais si le bonheur est au bout....... :: 
dadatsun un immense merci  :: ,tu auras sans doute le coeur un peu gros , alors  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir aux fans de Diamond
Je vous post ci dessous les photos de son futur panier, ( 1m X 75 cm ) et de ses premiers jouets. (un collier de pilon de poulet trop mimi, une sorte de corde nouée, et un gros joujou qui rebondit avec des picots ( +pour le tartre) 
Il sera installé dans la "salle de jeu, lecture" attenante au salon, petite pièce au calme, avec un canapé, une télé. une fenêtre qui ouvre sur le jardin.
Après, selon le coin qu'il choisira, il aura un gros coussin en plus disposé, car le sol est en gros carrelage typique d'ici, gla gla , mais super facile à nettoyer




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Voili, voilo, je suis toute émue ::

----------


## dadatsun

aujopurd hui encore diamond m a surprise... qd je lui ai demandé de monter ds la cage de transport où j avais posé son petit bout de couverture à lui... il est monté s est assis et est resté à me regarder ... "regarde , je suis pr^t à y aller.."

je suis restée bouche bée... je lui ai fait un gros bisou sur la truffe et je me suis éloignée ..il n a pas bougé, j ai ouvert le portail et je suis sortie du jardin ... tjrs pas bougé... je crois vraiment qu il a compris que sa vie continue ailleurs... 
au bout de qq secondes ds la voiture je me suis effondrée en larmes .. comme d hab' ..mais là c est vrai que 11 mois ensemble , on tisse des liens .. c est mon gros bébé qui est arrivé tout perdu , maigre , timide et foufou.... c est un beau chien (un peu dodu ..hein)  un peu plius sûr de lui, qui connait les codes canins et qui sait que les humains ne sont pas tous synonymes de souffrance et abandon...

 je suis triste et heureuse en même temps ...

 Chad et Diamond devaient se rencontrer ...ce sera  chose faite dès demain ...  ::

----------


## Vegane7

Diamond revient de loin en effet...
Je comprends ta peine Dadatsun, mais aussi ta joie de le savoir si bien placé !
Merci à Plumeria !

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir à tous, le temps d'arriver et de laisser Diamond découvrir sa nouvelle maison et son jardin, voici les photos. (et surtout le temps de les passer de mon telephone en bluethooth à l'hebergeur !!)

Dédiées à maman Dadatsun et toutes ses admiratrices

La 1ére depuis la terrasse du snack en face l'endroit de rendez vous avec Mr Noel (co voit)que je remercie encore de sa gentillesse.

Il regardait la sortie, et se cachait sous la table



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





 je lui ai dit au moins 15 fois de s'asseoir, mais impossible, il s'est couché de lui même le coquin, sans quitter des yeux l'entrée/sortie de la terrasse !




suite ci dessous

----------


## phacélie

::

----------


## plumeria06

Aprés mon repas sur le pouce, j'ai pas fini et ramené le reste dans un doggy bag :: , pas de café zou, je mangeais avec la laisse autour du bras, et avec des baguettes, car c'était un sushi bar , donc pas pratique, et le télèphone dans l'autre main, pour rassurer tout le monde :: 

Hop en voiture, il s'est étendu de tout son long, j'avais rajouté la couverture de son voyage sur sa nouvelle, j'ai enroulé sa laisse autour de l'appui tête passager, et il n'a pas bougé du voyage, plus de 2 H sans bruit :: 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Une pause café en cours de route dans une station en travaux, il admirait le ballets des grues,
en disant aux ouvriers, hhhhhhhééééé hhhhhhhhoooooo, c'est vous qui êtes de l'autre coté du grillage, moi c'est fini, je suis libre :: 



La suite, l'arrivée

----------


## phacélie

::  ::

----------


## plumeria06

En arrivant dans le chemin de la maison, je lui ai dit, on est arrivé, voici la maison, j'ai ouvert la vitre arrière, et hop il à sorti la tête et ouvert les narines ; c'est vrai qu'il comprend tout



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Descente de la voiture, on à fait le tour du jardin au pas de course, je l'ai pas détaché avant de rentrer dans la maison, et après il à fait son tour seul et revenait vers nous



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Avec son "p'tit maître" mon fils Aurélien. quand il l'a vu il à aboyé, l'a senti , a tourné autour, et c'est tout, ensuite pendant les jeux dehors, diamond faisait le chat, sur dos en se passant les pattes sur les oreilles, en croquant des brins d'herbes.



Ensuite, je lui ai fait le tour de la maison, il a vu son panier, ses gamelles, il à diner à 19H, et à demandé et reçu des millions de calins, de caresses, de compliments.
 et là je lui ai mis sa couverture prés du canapé, ha la la quelle bonheur pour nous, 
il à poussé plusieurs gros soupirs en s'endormant, 
A quoi rêve t-il ?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Je vous post 2 vidéos après le diner, j'espère que ces photos vous ont plu

----------


## phacélie

oh que oui, elles m'ont plu ces photos à moi en tous cas, et le récit rassurant ( tout va bien, tout se passe bien ) qui va avec aussi !  :Smile: 

grosse pensée pour dadatsun la nounou en or et merci à plumeria la maman  ::

----------


## siju

Elles sont super géniales tes photos Plumeria !!  ::  Il va être très heureux Diamond !!!
Une grosse pensée pour Dadatsun  ::

----------


## michele

Merci !!!!! il est si beau ..... :: 
Tu m'as fais pleurer aussi Dadatsun  :: 
bONNE ROUTE DIAMOND ET SOIS HEUREUX !! ::

----------


## plumeria06

Et voici les vidéos  :: :

----------


## breton67

::  ::  :: des photos comme celles là on en voudrait a la pelle 
tant de malheurs dans toutes les rubriques alors Diamond c est du bonheur 
longue et bonne vie a tous ,merci  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
da da tsun  ::

----------


## dadatsun

je n arrive que maintenant ... mais j avais eu des nouvelles au telephone ...!

 le voir si gâté me fait super  plaisir ... il a bien fait d attendre ..hein?...

et oui plumeria , il faut aussi s équiper en serpillières des fois ..  quand diamond a soif .. il A soif !.. ::   et gare à tes pieds si tu es trop prêt...

 j espère qu il ne va pas pleurer cette nuit .. je ne pense pas car déjà entre les photos du début et les suivantes , on le voit se détendre et il semble bien moins inquiet ...  j adore qd on voit les papouilles de ton grand fils ... diamond adore ça !

 ici l ambiance canine est un peu tristounette .. ils sont très attentifs à ce que je fais , où je vais etc etc ... peut être pensent ils que je vais en emmener un autre ???

 je vais aller m occuper de tt mon petit monde qui m attendait...

à demain pr de nouvelles aventures du béb... ::

----------


## fanwin

Que d'émotion ! Bienvenue à Diamond dans sa nouvelle famille aimante, et à bientôt en promenade dans les bois ;-) 

Félicitations Chad et Aurélien pour le bonheur que vous lui offrez et qu'il vous rendra au centuple !

----------


## circe6217

ahhh les collines varoises ça va le changer de la campagne du poitou-chatentes c'est sur !! :: 
super le reportage !! c'est vrai qu'une fin ou un début plutôt pareil ça redonne du moral...

----------


## plumeria06

Une pensée pour les copains de diamond , qui doivent être tristes depuis hier soir......
Courage pour Jojo

J'ai finalement déplacé le panier prés du canapé du salon, avec la couverture dedans, et 2 gros coussins moelleux, car les premières nuits dans la petite pièce, risquent de l'inquiéter.

Là il dort
De temps en temps il soulève la tête et cherche mon regard, je lui envoie un bisou avec la main droite, et il soupire et replonge la tête dans le coussin, et se rendort.

avec et sans le panier






Et hop je replonge la truffe




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Et là, à l'instant il vient de se mettre en rond sur le dos les pattes en l'air........sacrée position de yoga !!

Bonne nuit les amis :: 

Et oui, je gagatise, désolée, mais c'est si beau, c'est notre 1ére expérience.

Une grosse bise à circe6217 et son amie pour la cage

----------


## plumeria06

Coucou Fanwin, on viendra bientôt te faire une  ( pré-) visite nous aussi !!!!
tu as le bonjour d'aurèlien :: 

Et oui Fanwin habite à 1KM8 de chez nous ::

----------


## plumeria06

:: 



> ahhh les collines_ varoises_ ( et non, niçoises, ici il n'y a pas de vignes, ou de champs de lavandes,  mais des cailloux )
> ça va le changer de la campagne du poitou-chatentes c'est sur !!
> super le reportage !! c'est vrai qu'une fin ou un début plutôt pareil ça redonne du moral...

----------


## mariloujuju

> aujopurd hui encore diamond m a surprise... qd je lui ai demandé de monter ds la cage de transport où j avais posé son petit bout de couverture à lui... il est monté s est assis et est resté à me regarder ... "regarde , je suis pr^t à y aller.."
> 
> je suis restée bouche bée... je lui ai fait un gros bisou sur la truffe et je me suis éloignée ..il n a pas bougé, j ai ouvert le portail et je suis sortie du jardin ... tjrs pas bougé... je crois vraiment qu il a compris que sa vie continue ailleurs... 
> au bout de qq secondes ds la voiture je me suis effondrée en larmes .. comme d hab' ..mais là c est vrai que 11 mois ensemble , on tisse des liens .. c est mon gros bébé qui est arrivé tout perdu , maigre , timide et foufou.... c est un beau chien (un peu dodu ..hein)  un peu plius sûr de lui, qui connait les codes canins et qui sait que les humains ne sont pas tous synonymes de souffrance et abandon...
> 
>  je suis triste et heureuse en même temps ...
> 
>  Chad et Diamond devaient se rencontrer ...ce sera  chose faite dès demain ...


IL N Y A PAS QUE TOI QUI PLEURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! de joie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :: 
enfin notre loulou(si tu m'autorises dadatsun,lol),a trouve sa famille!!!!!!!!!merci plumeria!!!!!!!! :: 

si ton experience est positive et comme diamond est habitué aux copains,il y a bcp d'autres malheureux qui pourraient courir dans ton jardin,lol!!!!! :: 
mon dieu que c bon de voir ça!!!!

vous vous souvenez de la 1ere photo de diffusion pour le beau?effectivement il s'est bien remplumé!!!

MILLE MERCI A TOUT LE MONDE!!!!!!!!!!

diamond au debut...


apres 11 mois chez dadatsun...

----------


## mariloujuju

et merci pour les photos et les videos!!!!!!!!
on adore!!!!

----------


## plumeria06

Moi aussi j'adore les photos !!!
Diamond commence à vibrer en respirant comme un faux ronflement, ça veut dire qu'il est bien non?  :: 

Aurél dit que c'est un caisson de basse !!!! ça l'intéresse pour le son dans sa voiture :Big Grin: 

Allez, on va quitter le salon et le laisser dormir, demain on à de la visite de sa "tata" impatiente et sa fille de 20 mois, à 8H45 pour le café.

----------


## mariloujuju

bon café alors et les photos et videos seront toujours les bienvenues,meme dans 1 an!!!!!!!!
merci.

----------


## Vegane7

Top cette histoire !
Diamond revient de TRES loin, on pensait même au départ ne pas pouvoir le sauver car ça urgeait vraiment pour lui, là où il était...
Puis ensuite Dadatsun est arrivée et on connaît la suite  ::  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour à tous
Ah quelle journée !!!
Cette nuit, Je n'ai pas pleuré, mon papa plum m'a trouvé dans SON fauteuil ce matin, à 7H30, ben oui, il me plaît ( le fauteuil et le papa)
Mais maman plum en se levant 1h aprés m'a trouvé dans le panier, sage, pas de pipi, je sais me retenir oh! j'ai bien appris, le calin du bonjour, et hop la porte, et je suis sorti direct.
Puis avec ma laisse et mon harnais, nous avons fait du chemin et croisés les 1er copins de mon quartier, ils m'ont aboyé, mais j'ai répondu, puis je les ai snobé, 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
et j'ai continué à ballader mama plum ::  au pas de course.......

j'ai rencontré ma tata, et ma tatinette au petit déjeuner,

Oh là, on à la même couleur de cheveux avec tatinette :: , mama plum adore









Le soleil du matin est agréable ici




Uploaded with ImageShack.uspuis nous sommes allés au mac do tous ensemble, voir mon p'tit maitre qui y travaille, et gouter le nouveau sandwich tabasco qui arrache !!( ben non pas moi :: , même pas une frite, nada )
Mais ça sent bon par ici.......






mais ma tata m'a glissé un nuggets, sous le nez de de ma moman qui voulait pas  :: 

Et pour finir, j'ai découvert la mer Méditerranée et ses plages,  









Uploaded with ImageShack.us



ou là là !!! c'était ma plus grosse surprise, il y a une plage pour chiens, face à l'hippodrome de Cagnes sur mer, j'avais les narines en fête, et quel boucan ces vaguelettes sur les galets, on croirait un océan de loin, mais après 5 minutes de prés, même plus peur, suis un gars moi  :: 


2 vidéos ======>>>>>>           http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSLE27ghDBo



             ======>>>>>>          http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe9Vygtmvnw



Pendant que vous regardez ma vidéo, je suis dans mon panier, enfin dodo, quelle journée !!!

Grosses bises à toutes mes coupines, et à moman Dadatsun, tu vois, je suis bien, rassures toi ::

----------


## circe6217

quel veinard !!! je veux bien que tu m'adoptes moi aussi maman plum,  au moins 1 semaine par an  ::

----------


## siju

Ce sont des merveilles de douceur ces photos !!  :: 
Bravo maman et papa plum !! Il doit être heureux le Diamond. je suis certaine pourtant qu'il n'a pas oublié Dadatsun  ::

----------


## papillon68

magnifique!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! j'en pleures , ma éna (mon avatar) te fait de grosses léchouilles , en plus elle vient de cagnes sur mer , issue d'un sauvetage 
bravo à vous tous 
moi aussi je crois que nous allons tous aller passer 1 semaine là-bas , on va être dorlotés , petits pains au petits-déj, Mcdo , plage , Youpiiiiiiiii, et plage avec nos loulous , youpiiiiiiiiii
 ::  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bienvenue à mes copins et mes coupines à 4 pattes, quand vous passez par là, faites moi un wouhh wouhh, je vous rejoins !
Je vais tester toutes les activités possible, et vous aurez le palmarès.
Grosses lèchouilles

Est-ce que les 2 vidéos passent ?

PS: ce soir j'ai assisté à une course poursuite de voitures de police toute sirènes hurlantes, suivie d'une arrestation musclée, sur le bord de mer, sans broncher.
je suis resté scotché ! même pas peur je vous dit  ::

----------


## dadatsun

je suis si heureuse de voir ces images .. je confirme plumeria : tu gagatises pas mal ...mais c est tellement migon de t entendre ....  :: 

 je crois qu il a gagné le paradis diamond...!!! les photos sont superbes , il est si beau avec le bleu du ciel en toile de fond...  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour à moman Dadatsun  :: 
et à tout mes amis, :: 
aujourd'hui, le programme:
mama plum m'a parlé d'aller au marché ( bah, j'en mange pas des légumes moi, bof bof, j'irai faire les yeux doux au  rôtisseur :: c'est plus hummm....
et je vais voir mon nouveau docteur, qui en plus est à coté de ma plage préférée, chouette !!!
Bonne journée

----------


## dadatsun

ho ho mama plum va avoir les bras musclés après bla séance marché... :Smile: ) elle va pouvoir concourir pr le prix de mme muscles !!!

dadastun a des biceps d acier maintenant... 
à ce soir !

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes :: 

J'ai fait *crier* mama plum aujourd'hui,  :: 

bah oui, je lui ai fais drôlement peur, 
mais c'est pas tout ma faute hein, :: 

 c'est l'autre vilain loulou qui m'a provoqué, et moi j'ai bondis sur lui, entrainant le café au lait, la table et la chaise sur laquelle mama "plume" ( 52 Kg ) s'était installé en attendant que la grosse pluie s'arrête.......
Bah aprés j'ai plus bougé, couché pour me faire pardonner.

A part çà, je suis allé chez le véto, elle était gentille la dame, et très mignonne ::  ,
mais j'ai grogné quand elle à voulu me toucher les oreilles, et elle à dit que j'avais une grosse dent rougie, mais qu'elle pouvait rien touché car c'était trop tôt, 
et que je devais me faire désinfecter les agrafes à la bétadine. j'ai un nouveau collier anti leish machin, j'y comprends rien mais ici, faut le mettre.....il me dérange pas.

On se revoit dans 10 jours, elle m'a pesé, je fais 29K6, et j'ai commandé des croquettes.

Elle m'à donné le nom d'un comportementaliste pour que j'arrête de tirer en laisse, et de me précipiter en aboyant sur la moitié des gens que je croise de trop près,
 et je commence dimanche à 10 h, j'aurais des copins là bas !!!

ohh làà làà, le marché ce matin, c'était difficile, on est resté que 5 minutes, il y a trop de monde ::  j'aime pas, 
même si je suis arrivé à rester immobile à regarder les bons petits poulets qui tournaient dans le four, miam miam :: 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Et on à fini à la plage, avec ma nouvelle laisse de 5m pour soulager le bras de mama plum !!!! et on s'est balladé sur tout le bord de mer, presque 2 Km, quelle bon air dans mes narines, malgré le temps gris et pluvieux.

Le bruit m'inquiète toujours:


à l'abri des gouttes sous des palmiers "parapluie", bbrrr, ça tombe



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Voici mes vidéos du jour :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lVCye29bCI


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aR65u4nx6Mw


A bientôt les amis, bisous à moman Dadatsun :: 
là, je suis dans mon panier, et je vais diner dans pas longtemps, yesss !!

----------


## phacélie

merci beaucoup plumeria pour toutes ces nouvelles et images de la nouvelle vie de Diamond :: 

un harnais easywalk aiderait peut-être mama "plume" à ne pas s'envoler  :Smile:  :

----------


## plumeria06

C'est ok pour les 2 vidéos, enfin ,
Merci du tuyau phacélie, je vais le tester!

Et c'est super cool, j'ai changé de rubrique, *je suis sorti d'affaire* !!! Merci de m'avoir sauvé, de tout mon coeur de chien, je souhaite tout le bonheur canin et félins à mes copinous de Rescue.

champagne mesdames, je régale, c'est ma tournée :
 ::   ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## phacélie

::  ::  ::

----------


## dadatsun

ça doit déjà mieux se passer avec la laisse extensible ..?

 par contre ce st bizarre qu il saute sur les autres chiens... il ne le faisait pas ici ... il ne veut peut être pas qu un autre s apprroche de mamanplum... qui est à lui tout seul.... :: 

j espère que tu ne t es pas fait mal avec la cascade du café... pauvre mamann plum qui va retourner au boulot toute cabossée...


as tu commencé à le laisser qq minutes seul ds le jardin ..?... ou peut être , demande conseil ce dimanche ...

 c est vrai qu ici, j essaie de les remettre bien ds leur tête mais je suis loin d être une éduc canin....je ne connais aucun truc, et l autorité n est pas mon fort.....  mais bon, on ne se refait pas ....

biz à la famille plum et caresses à mon coquin.... ::

----------


## plumeria06

Comme tu l'as dit, le principal, c'est qu'il soit bien dans leur tête, et ça, il n'y a pas de méthode, on l'a ou on l'a pas, c'est l'amour. :: 

le reste ça se corrige facilement.
J'ai préféré le plonger de suite dans le bain remuant, agité, imprévisible pour qu'il sache que quoi qu'il se passe, nous sommes là.
Stress pour stress, autant faire d'un coup.

Aujourd'hui, le portail est resté ouvert pendant 1H, 
je l'ai laissé dehors avec la porte fenêtre ouverte, il passait le museau de temps en temps voir si j'étais toujours là, et repartait, mais pas loin, sans aller jusqu'au portail.
et pendant que je le brossais au bord de la terrasse, "A", le voisin de 12 ans est rentré de l'école, et son entrée est prés du portail.
Il nous as vu et à dit bonjour de loin, et là ............sprint de 50 mètres de Diamond vers le portail en aboyant.......( hou làààà  làààà, j'aurais pas aimé me retrouver à sa place quand même )
"A" n'à pas bougé, ( il est resté pétrifié, même pas le temps de tourner la clef dans la serrure, bigre !! )
il s'agrippait aux bandoulières de son sac à dos en attendant l'impact...................

et moi qui criait, diamond non.......noooonnn  .nnaaaannnn .......anthony bouge pas....... bouge pas  boouuuge paaaaaaaa 
(même pas le temps de prier, pitié, pas un innocent.. :: )

et Diamond à pilé devant lui, en aboyant, lui à tourné autour, et là il à obéi au  VIENS ICI................ oufffffffff

et j'ai appelé le petit pour qu'il rentre aussi et lui présenter comme il se doit, la tornade blonde haletante.....qui s'est calmé, à fini de se rouler dans l'herbe

Il a assuré grave le petit quand même ( sa grand-mère à un X lab fauve aussi)

J'avoue qu'en écrivant ces lignes, je me suis pliée de rire 
désolée "A" , si tu me lis un jour, pardonne moi ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour à vous, :: 
Ce matin lors de mon tour du quartier, j'ai joué avec Spike, un copin du quartier, bien plus gros que moi, et on à tellement gigoté que ma plaie sous le menton s'est rouvert, 
aye aye aye, 
je vais devoir retourner cet après midi chez le véto, j'espère ne pas avoir mal, je vous raconterai ce soir.
Bisous

----------


## dadatsun

je n ose imaginer le pauvre petit mec voyant arriver diamond ...  :: 

 diamond est très bon gardien mais il ADORE les enfants .... 

n est ce pas un peu tôt pr laisser le portail ouvert ??? il m a tellement fait de fugues ici que ça me fait froid ds le dos.. :: . mais c est vrai qu il avait commencé à fuguer qd il n était pas encore opéré et qu une fois qu il en avait pris l habitude..... il connaissait toutes les copines ds un rayon  d 1 kilomètre!!! pas de bol, QUE DES FILLES autour de nous !!!!!  


 je te souhaite du courage pr le véto , il a dû être marqué par des mauvais traitements car il crie dès qu on l immobilise .... ça a été du sport pr lui mettre les agraphes l autre jour ... c est pk certaines sont mal placées... c est moi qui les ai mises alors que le véto le plaquait litteralement ...! ::   une sorte de lutte greco-romaine croisée rugby tu vois ????

 bonne jpurnée à vous deux....

----------


## plumeria06

Ca me fait de la peine  :: 
Merci pour l'info, alors je vais attendre que mon fils rentre pour y aller ensemble, 
on sera pas trop de 3 pour y arriver !!
Bonne journée

----------


## dadatsun

il n a pas mal... juste peur dès qu il se sent coincé... idem qd tu le tire directement par le collier... ou si tu lui tient une patte...  je pense que c est dû à un traumatisle antérieur ... avant la spa ou pdt ???

peut être que l educ qui donne les cours le dimanche pourra t aider à travailler sur ce pb... je l espère en tous cas car on ne peut pas tjrs éviter ce genre de situation stressante pr lui...

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis :: 
Même pas mal, car le véto n'a rien pu faire pour les agrafes , il a dit qu'il valait mieux laisser, que c'était pas béant, et qu'il valait mieux attendre le jour fatidique pour les enlever.
Donc aujourd'hui, j'ai fait une petite ballade l'aprés midi, et repos sur la terrasse au soleil et dans le panier. Rien de particulier.
Un jour tout doux.
Bonne soirée à toutes

----------


## mariloujuju

> quel veinard !!! je veux bien que tu m'adoptes moi aussi maman plum,  au moins 1 semaine par an


ben moi aussi,lol!!!!!!!!!!!

merci plumeria pour toutes ces nouvelles,photos et videos,c genial!!!!!!!!
je suis tellement heureuse!!!

plueria et dadatsun,vous m'avez bcp fait rire,merci++ça fait du bien!!!

j'ai imaginé les scenes catastrophes,mdrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :Big Grin:

----------


## breton67

il a du avoir peur le véto??????? ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis
-------------------Oui Breton67, il à préféré attendre la prochaine fois 

Aujourd'hui, je suis retourné au marché, après les courses, on s'est assis sur un banc (moi dessous hein !) et on regardait les gens et les copins passer, oh ben c'était pas facile de tenir en place, mais j'y suis presque arrivé !!!

Après nous avons pris le café avec des copines à mama plum sur le bord de mer, et j'avais un poste d'observation idéal, ( bien protégé et discret) sur l'agitation humaine et animale, quel drôle de monde quand même. Je me sens pas mieux, mais moins mal en tout cas.
J'ai encore besoin de prendre confiance en moi et j'y arriverai
Et Ce soir, il y avait l'anniversaire de papa plum :: 

qu'est ce que je suis resté sage quand même, car il y avait un invité qui à une peur *irrationnelle* des chiens, bon, c'est comme ça, ( pourtant je suis un amour moaaa  ::  )
Alors les plums se sont résignés à mettre mon panier dans la salle de jeux attenante au salon, et à fermer la porte :: ........(désormais, il y restera mais porte ouverte)
Ohhh je suis resté digne, vous savez, moi aussi j'ai peur des gros camions qui klaxonnent, alors j'ai rien dit. 

mama plum est venu une fois pour me sortir 5 minutes, et j'ai juste fais 2 / 3 chouinement à la fin.
Quand l'invité est parti, mama plum à brieffé les autres et à ouvert la porte sans me parler, ni me regarder, comme si c'était normal comme situation, et après quelque instant, ils m'ont tous caliné dans le calme, et j'étais très content de faire partie de la soirée.

C'était une journée d'observation, enrichissante.
mais vivement demain que je retourne à la plage trottiner :: 

Bonne nuit à tous

----------


## phacélie

:Smile:  on ne s'en lasse pas des aventures de Diamond , merci mamaplum !

bonne balade à la plage  ::

----------


## dadatsun

super de suivre ses experiences et découvertes... et ses progrès biensûr.... il doit s en passer des choses dans sa tête à mon gros loup...!!!

----------


## plumeria06

Et oui Dadatsun, il doit carburer son cerveau !!
j'en profite pendant mes vacances, après, le journal de Diamond sera hebdomadaire.

Aujourd'hui, la mer était bien agitée, ce qui correspond à un océan atlantique calme :: 













Nous sommes allés ensuite déjeuner en terrasse, des enfants sont venus me caresser, je suivais des yeux le serveur et ses plats.
Je n'ai rien quémander, et j'ai rien eue de toute façon :: 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

J'ai encore aboyé sur les têtes qui me revenaient pas, en me précipitant sur eux,  
j'ai fais peur à un monsieur qui bronzait, endormie sur le ventre,
surpris, il a gueulé: mais ça va pas vot' chien oohhh.....en prenant une poignée de galets pour se défendre, heureusement qu'il à rien lancé, j'aurais eue encore plus peur, 
mais mama plum lui à dit c'est une plage pour chien, et il à haussé les épaules en balançant : et ben promenez vous alors, rhaahhh..
Faut vraiment que je me soigne.. :: 

Voici mes 2 Vidéos toutes fraiches....








Et je tire toujours autant, c'est la joie de voir toutes ces choses, et l'anxiété en même temps, 
car je n'arrête pas de renifler le sol, et tout ce que je vois,  je me retourne souvent en prenant cet air inquiet, pour voir s'il y a toujours quelqu'un au bout de la laisse :: 

Ensuite, direction une animalerie pour me trouver une niche d'extérieur, mais rien n'a plu à mama plum, elle cherche encore....

Et j'ai adoré les petites bêtes qui me narguait derrière les vitres.









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Ahhhh le rayon des friandises pour chiens, quel régal pour la truffe.........

Bonne soirée les z'amis, 
demain je serais en forme pour mon premier cours

----------


## siju

Puréeeeee qu'est-ce qu'il est beau Diamond, qu'est-ce que les photos sont belles !!!   ::

----------


## dadatsun

ah ça , c est sûr qu il est très très beau .... et il est aussi très doux... 

 ici il adorait piquer  la nourriture des cochons d inde...  et du maïs!!! 

j ai hâte de savoir comment ça s est passé la leçon d éduc....

----------


## plumeria06

C'est vrai qu'il est beau Diamond, Siju.  :: 

voici comment sa 1ere semaine dans sa nouvelle maison s'est terminée, je lui laisse la parole!!!!

Ohhh là quel matinée, pendant une heure et demi, je ne savais plus ce qu'il m'arrivait, 
8 autres copins que j'avais pas le droit de flairer, le terrain que je pouvais pas sentir non plus, la grève de la truffe je vous dis,
un collier en métal qui m'indiquait comment me tenir, un parcours du combattant, j'en pouvais plus ::  et tout ces ordres à respecter !!!
Mama plum aussi à eue du mal, le prof il a dit, 70% du travail c'est pour le maître   :: 

elle à même finie à genoux quand l'autre belle copine m'a fait un clin d'oeil, j'en pouvais plus de me tenir, 
et le gentil prof à dit que j'avais un bon fond, que j'étais récupérable car pas traumatisé.

ben je le savais déjà ça :Big Grin: 

une seule photo de ce matin, car pour me tenir, dur dur.....




et le reste de la journée relax il à dit le prof, une ballade du quartier et c'est tout.

J'ai quand même aidé papa et mama plum dans le potager:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Et dans le jardin, j'ai découvert comment manger les noix tombées de l'arbre, j'ai la technique maintenant, je casse bien, et après je trie avec patience, humm j'aime beaucoup, 
les amandes à coté, j'ai laissé tomber c'est trop dur




miam, j'ai de la chance, je peux même me rouler dedans !!!



Pour finir en beauté, ma vidéo du jour.

<br>



Bonne soirée les z'amis, bisous

----------


## dadatsun

comme il a l air heureux ....  et comme il a l air un chti peu fatigué après toutes ces aventures ....

 il me fait trop rire qd il lutte contre le sommeil...il fait exactement comme les enfants ..!
 il cligne des yeux, sa tête descend douuuuuuucement , il la redresse , elle retombe... il ferme les deux yeux ... et hop sa tête deeeeescend et il se rattrappe !!!  trop marrant ... il est coquin à souhait !!

 grosses caresses à lui , si motivé pour  plaire à sa nouvelle famille ... un amour sur pattes !

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les Z'amies

Aparté : Quand mon p'tit maître rentre de soirée et que tout le monde dors, je fais mon waouff waouff pour prévenir que quelqu'un arrive, et après je me tais quand il rentre.
Et je fini ma nuit dans le fauteuil de papa plum, c'est le meilleur.
Et tout le monde dit que je suis beau et que je fais pas mon âge, quel succès.




Aujourd'hui, il pleuvait, cela nous a permis de nous reposer.
On est quand même partis faire quelque courses. à la recherche d'une niche à ma taille pour le jardin.
Dans la jardinerie, je faisais semblant de croquer les lapinous à travers la vitre, j'étais comme un fou de voir tout ça :: 

Comme mon grand panier est mis dans la salle de jeux, j'y vais la nuit pour le gros dodo maintenant.

et pour la journée, j'ai un nouveau panier rigide de 75 cm, qui à l'air bien ma foi ::  avec mon coussin favori.
d'ailleurs j'y suis à l'instant !! pendant que la famille regarde la télé, j'y passe mes soirées en levant la tête de temps en temps, pour voir si tout est en place

photo instantanée d'il y à 5 min



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Et j'ai fait peur à tout le monde, car il y a un chat qui passe souvent la nuit, et laisse des os de poulet dans la pelouse, et aujourd'hui j'ai repéré une arête centrale de poisson, je voulais me la croquer, mais mama plum me l'a enlevé de la gueule, j'ai rien dit, pas grogné ni rien, mais zut, ça avait bon gout.

Je sais pas si il l'aurait avalé comme ça, ou si il l'aurait croqué, dans le doute j'ai enlevé

Bonne nuit, bisous à moman Dadatsun ::

----------


## breton67

On y prends gout au post de DIAMOND :: 
Tu es adorable ti loup 
pour les noix j ai donné l un de mes loulous croque et avale les coquilles également  :: et apres pendant  la nuit son petit ventre  :: du coup on a mis les noix en hauteur et il faut courir pour ramasser celles qui tombent avant qu il n y mette son museau 
Diamond tu l as attendu ce bonheur mais tu as gagne le gros lot 
dadatsun tu dois etre heureuse  ::

----------


## vidau fabienne

merci breton pour le lien du gros il est super beau et j adore comment c est raconté , mon dieu il en faudrait des dizaines de mam plum ,, , je vais dodo demain je regarderai les video ::  :: pour le gros

----------


## plumeria06

Merci pour vos commentaires qui nous font si plaisir, 
c'est nous qui avons de la chance d'avoir croisé le chemin de Diamond après son long séjour de transformation chez Dadatsun et sa famille.

Nous aimons la vie, et chacun à sa part de bonheur qui l'attend.

Là, il tombe des cordes, je ne sais comment va se passer le pipi du soir,  ::  je vais battre le record de rapidité je crois !!!

----------


## dadatsun

... euh , pour la grosse arrête, oui ... moi aussi j aurai enlevé ...!

je suis si heureuse tous les soirs de voir comme il est heureux mon loulou chéri... et comme il est beau sur toutes ces photos et vidéos...

ça réchauffe le coeur qd on voit toutes les urgences sur le forum... c est vrai qu il est bien tombé hein..?..!! et il a son fan club depuis le temps ... hein sonja?

----------


## michele

Oui ça fait vraiment plaisir de voir le beau Diamond si heureux et sa maman Plum aussi !!!!
tu as fais un super boulot avec lui Dadatsun  :: 
Diamond tu es si beau et attachant et nous sommes toujours pressés de voir comment c passé ta journée et ces
belles photos et vidéos que maman Plum fait de toi ...tu es une merveille et tu as tiré le gros lot  :: 
gros bisous à toi et à ta petite famille  ::

----------


## siju

Je suis aussi accro au post de Diamond, c'est une merveille ! :: 
Ma photo préférée c'est celle qui se trouve juste au-dessus de la vidéo (avec son petit bout de langue qui passe  :: ) !

----------


## vani

un p tit mot de vani le copain de diamond :" je suis super content pour toi, tu avais prit ma place chez dadatsun et maintenant tu es au soleil entouré d une famille extra et je te souhaite plein de bonheur, comme moi avec ma moman. Faudra pas oublier dadatsun qui nous a permit de trouver notre famille et qui a tout fait pour nous , hein diamond !!!! je te fais plein de léchouilles et je te rappelle qu on est des sosies quand même .....salut frère de coeur"   ::

----------


## breton67

il faut rendre a César .............dadatsun sans toi que serait devenus ces loulous??????????un grand maillon de toute cette chaine d amoureux des betes qui  se dévouent et ne compte pas les heures a chercher a diffuser 
grace a vous toutes nous avons des photos qui donnent chaud au coeur ,un grand merci a toutes

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis,

quelle journée !! je l'ai passé entre les 2 paniers et le fauteuil !!! un temps à ne pas mettre les patounes dehors, déjà que j'aime pas l'eau, alors là, j'ai eu la totale !!
Je suis sortie d'un coté pour filer de l'autre :: 





Vivement demain, le temps sera meilleur, je veux aller à la plage moaaa :: 

MERCI A TOUS ET A TOUTES qui suivent mon post et ma nouvelle vie, DE M AVOIR SOUTENU, 
et d'être là pour les autres loulous, en continuant de vous battre pour les sauver

MERCI A MOMAN DADATSUN  :: QUE JE N'OUBLIERAI JAMAIS  ::  
j'ai toujours ma couverture de ma famille d'accueil, avec toutes ses bonnes odeurs rassurantes, mama plum ne l'a pas lavé exprès. 

Bonne nuit ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous :: 
Enfin du beau temps pour sortir:

J'ai fait des progrès aujourd'hui, un miracle même, j'ai vu le loup   :: , et j'y ai mis les 4 patounes  !!!! (le loup est le nom de la rivière à coté)




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


et 2eme miracle, j'ai réussi à regarder la foule agitée passer sous ma truffe sans rien dire, oui !!!

c'est vrai qu'en tout début de promenade, je suis si excité de voir des nouvelles choses, que je n'écoute pas mama plum, même avec la friandise, ça fait trop....

Mais sur MA plage, que je connais maintenant, je suis bien, et moins agité.







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Quel bonheur pour mama plum de voir tout ça, et moi aussi, je vous laisse découvrir en vidéos mes progrès.










Rencontre avec des copins



Rencontre avec des drôles de 2 pattes



Rencontre avec des 2 pattes sur 4 roues !!



Quelle journée alors, demain je retourne au bord du loup, j'ai adoré les canards, et ça me fera un endroit de plus rassurant.

Bonne vidéo les z'amis, je vais bien dormir cette nuit ::

----------


## phacélie

quelles superbes images  ::  c'est un vrai régal   :: 

merci mama plum !

----------


## michele

Superbes photos et vidéos !!!! Merci mama Plum  :: 
la belle vie que tu as mon beau loulou , une bien belle adoption que tu méritais amplement mon tout beau  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis de mon coeur  :: 

Lundi, mama plum reprend son travail, donc mon journal sera moins fréquent, en attendant, je continue à vous faire partager mes découvertes, en espérant que je vous saoule pas :: 

Aujourd'hui après mes ballades au loup et à la plage, je suis allé me faire beau  :: 
Ben j'étais pas fier, mais je suis resté tranquille malgré une tentative de sortie de la baignoire!!!

pendant :




après au salon




après, à la maison, chouette!! je me sens bien et je sens bon :: 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

En images, lavage :




séchage très bruyant :




Bonne soirée

PS: demain je fais enlever mes agrafes au menton, ça va chauffer ......

----------


## dadatsun

je n ai pas pu venir sur le net pdt 3 jours ... je découvre avec délice les aventures de mon gros loulou.... et ses progrès impressionnants , compte tenu des ses peurs... 

au passage, merci pr ses fans qui ont été bien gentilles avec moi..  ::   ... 
  mais je ne pourrai rien faire ss les personnes qui font les appels et sos, les diffuseurs, les donateurs, les covoitureurs,les assos,  les parrains.... 
et enfin les adoptants qui leur ouvrent leur coeur..
( euh je mets tt au masculin mais franchement, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi ...hein!!)

 il faut continuer à participer, chacun à son niveau , car malheureusement la situation des animaux abandonnés empire tous les jours en cette période difficile ...excuse permettant tant d actes inexcusables....

 svp, pr l amour des milliers de diamond, participez à cette chaîne et diffusez pr qu d autres nous rejoignent....... ::

----------


## flo.

Et bien je viens de voir toutes ses vidéos , que du bonheur ; merci plum de nous montrer l'évolution de Diamond....et il évolue bien  :: .
J'ai adoré le voir mettre directement sa gueule dans le loup  ::  , il y est allé direct !
Un chien qui n'aime pas la pluie , tu as de la chance , car mon chien lui il y reste en permanence (il a peut être le poil imperméable !), mais un jour comme hier j'ai eu la maison vraiment sale !!!!!! 
Diamond , tu peux pas savoir comme je suis contente du chemin que tu as parcouru depuis ton arrivé au refuge ! Maintenant grâce aux F.A  (Dadtsun en particulier) voilà ce qu'on arrive à faire  :: à toi , fée Dadtsun !

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis,  ::  
et merci de tout vos encouragements, ça me réchauffe le coeur  :: 

et de vos commentaires sur mes vidéos, dis Flo, tu m'a connu ? tu te souviens de moi peut être ?

C'est vrai que les 2 dernières semaines furent intenses, j'ai fais plein de découvertes.
Maintenant, je dois travailler les approches avec les gens et surtout les autres toutous.

J'ai fais les magasins à la recherche d'un autoradio pour mon p'tit maître, et j'ai voulu sauter sur un employé, accroupie, qui travaillait sur une voiture avec un compresseur, quelle peur pour mama plum, qui m'a récupéré de justesse  :: 

Au canin club de Cagnes sur mer, hier et ce matin, j'ai bien travaillé quand même, on me chouchoute aussi car je suis le plus "vieux", et que je reviens de loin.

Et maintenant, je connais très bien le quartier, (et les copins, copines aussi !!! quand je passe, c'est la fiesta ::  ) 
si un jour je me perds, je saurais me retrouver.

Bisous à moman Dadatsun, et à mes amis, à bientot ::

----------


## breton67

bon courage petit DIAMOND et quand tu n auras plus peur tu me wouffwouff la recette  :: 
dadatsun si ton message pouvait etre entendu .................

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis,

aujourd'hui, je suis resté seul pendant quelques heures, je voulais absolument  partir dans la voiture moi aussi, mama plum à rusé en laissant la kangoo ouverte, 
je me suis installé sur la banquette arrière, mais elle à pas bougé du parking !!!! et pfuiiiitttt plus personne. Je suis resté sage, j'avais mon panier rigide sur la terrasse avec son coussin, et le jardin pour moi tout seul :: 
J'ai bien fait d'attendre car j'ai eu un gros calin avant le diner:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bonne soirée à toutes ::

----------


## siju

Waouwwwww c'est bon les câlins !!!  :: 
Pas mal du tout la ruse de la Kangoo sauf que si on fait ça chez nous, quand on rentre ... y a plus de kangoo  ::

----------


## dadatsun

ça m inquiète , plus de nouvelles et ces horribles innondations dans le sud....

 j espère que rien n est arrivé ... je vais envoyer un sms à maman plum....

----------


## Vegane7

Ce serait bien le comble s'il était arrivé qch... ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis,
rassurez vous, nous allons bien.

Le week end dernier à été terrible vers chez nous, dans la nuit de samedi, des habitants de notre chemin ont du être évacués à 3 h du mat.
Le fameux Loup à débordé :: 

Dimanche, tout le jardin, le potager, le terrain étaient envahi par 50 cm d'eau, à la limite de la maison.
L'eau à léché le mur nord....... brrrrrr
puis quand l'eau s'est retirée, il ne restait que des débris avec cette tempête.

Diamond à eue une attitude de crainte, il est resté collé à moi toute la journée. de voir ces flots dévaler derrière la maison, alors qu'on saute le fossé d'habitude pour aller en promenade l'a marqué.

Heureusement, le soleil est revenue mercredi, j'ai pu de nouveau l'emmener à la plage.
pas encore pour la ballade au bord du Loup, Sa plage à disparue :: 

En fin de soirée, je vous post les vidéos.
Bisous
Merci moman Dadatsun qui s'est préoccupée de nous. ::

----------


## michele

merci pour les nouvelles ....je pensais que c'était encore rescue qui merdait avec mes 
alertes ...
ben vous avez eu chaud la ptite famille Pluméria, fais un gros calinou à ton bébé pour moi

depuis le temps que je lis son post , et tregarde ses vidéo , j'ai l'impression
de le connaitre en vrai  :: 

Bisous Michèle

----------


## Vegane7

Merci Plumeria !
C'est vrai que les craintes de Dadatsun étaient un peu devenues les miennes, vu effectivement l'ampleur de la tempête dans ta région...

 ::

----------


## plumeria06

C'est moi :: 

alors voici pour commencer une photo avant/aprés  de ma plage du Loup, où viennent me narguer les gros canards.

Mardi 2 novembre


Dimanche 7 , mais où sont passé mes canards ?









le jardin dimanche matin, en milieu de débordement




EHH EHH, les noix çà flotte, trop cool



je vais les croquer au "sec"






le village, dimanche après midi




il est drôle ce panneau !!!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

la plage, mercredi, les débris sont impressionnants.




ya trop de batons à croquer la dedans, pffuiiit, suis blasé !!!




je préfére les gros troncs d'arbres




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



la plage, hier après midi, l'eau est si calme, qu'on se demande comment elle à pu rugir à ce point.
Diamond à toujours peur du bruits des galets, en fin de vaguelette !!!




Et miracle, hier vendredi, j'ai passé en revue mon coin préféré du jardin, oufffff je peux me reposer tranquillement à présent 




Enfin du soleil



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Comme vous le voyez, j'ai passé une sacrée semaine, encore des découvertes, quelle vie de chien :: 

A bientot les z'amis, gros bisous.

----------


## Vegane7

Merci pour les photos.
Diamond a assisté au déluge... ::

----------


## breton67

::  :: OUFFFFFF Il est vrai que des images pareilles font peur 
mais quand l eau repart ce doit etre une désolation j ai connu cela il y a longtemps quand le Rhin débordait ,maintenant ti y a un barrage donc fini ,a part si de dernier lache mais là meme plus le temps d avoir peur :: 
en tout cas Diamond trouve de nouveaux centres d interet ,merci pour les nouvelles et faites ungros calin au loulou il doit etre en manque :: 
SANDRA ::  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Oui oufff, comme vous dites, si c'était le Rhin, on ne serait plus là   :: 

Voici la photo de cet après midi en comparaison, c'est celle avec le fameux panneau Baignade interdite, sacrée différence hein !!

Et comme il sourit sur la photo, j'adore:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A Dimanche prochain les z'amis, je pense à vous ::

----------


## dadatsun

merci pr ces photos impressionnantes plum... ce sont vraiment des aventures pr lui... il vit enfin pleinement sa vie de loulou maintenant...

----------


## breton67

et c est vrai qu en plus il sourit  ::

----------


## flo.

Oui, on voit bien qu'il est bien dans ses papattes  , il est heureux , Jolie cette dernière photo <3 
Ah ! Diamond tu reviens de loin !!!!

----------


## dadatsun

il en a fait du chemin diamond depuis que tu l a eu flo. hein ...!!!

----------


## vani

quelles aventures .........et diamond au milieu de tout ça tranquillouuu............j adore ! ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir Les z'amis
La semaine est finie, Ca va bien chez nous, à part que papa Plum ( qui commence à devenir gaga aussi  ::  ) à fait une mauvaise chute au sport : double fracture du poignet gauche......un plâtre jusqu'au coude, mama Plum fait l'assistante à la maison, elle adore :: 

Voici ma manière de promener en zig zag!!





Je suis resté impassible devant deux cavaliers

<br>



Et ma manière de me faire remarquer au club, ce matin





je vous avais pas montré ma niche, ici en montage, mais je veux pas y rentrer, malgré les friandises cachées dedans, comment faire :: 



et le seul chat du quartier qui ne fuit pas devant moi, il habite avec 2 biquettes blanches qui ne s'approchent pas, mais qui m'intriguent




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Je vous souhaite une bonne semaine, grosses bises ::

----------


## siju

Comme quoi le plus court chemin d'un point à l'autre n'est pas nécessairement la ligne droite (dixit Diamond)  :Big Grin: 
Trop belles ces vidéos !!  :: 
Bon rétablissement à papa Plum

----------


## dadatsun

merci pour ces nouvelles ... est ce qu il progresse au club??  

pour la niche c est vrai qu ici il n y en a qu une qui ne sert qu aux chats quand ils sont dehors la nuit ( ils peuvent aussi aller dans le foin et c est bien souvent là qu ils vont..)

peut être en mettant sa panière ou sa couverture avec un jouet ..?

biz à toi plum et caresses au beau loup

----------


## plumeria06

Caresses en direct devant le pc, dédicace pour moman Dadatsun :: 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## dadatsun

ooooooooooooh  il me manque mon gros loulou aux poils si doux... il adore les calinous et en redemande sans cesse ... une vraie glue..... mais j adore moi aussi  ::

----------


## phacélie

::  ::

----------


## reve de Licorne

ça faisait un moment que je n'avais pas vu, c'est trop du bonheur, un sauvetage vraiment réussi qui me ravit, mille bravo à la FA et l'adoptante, bisous et caresses au gâté  ::

----------


## plumeria06

> ça faisait un moment que je n'avais pas vu, c'est trop du bonheur, un sauvetage vraiment réussi qui me ravit, mille bravo à la FA à la PA et à toutes les associations qui se démènent pour sauver les loulous et l'adoptante, bisous et caresses au gâté


Merci  :: 

PS: Diamond commence à écouter en club, l'éducateur voit les progrès, et dans la rue c'est toujours un renne !!! Passé Noel, j'espère que ça ira mieux.

pour Siju :Mr Plum se fait opérer Jeudi, avec pose de broches dans le poignet, bof bof pour le moral.

Bonne semaine à tous

----------


## siju

> Merci 
> 
> 
> pour Siju :Mr Plum se fait opérer Jeudi, avec pose de broches dans le poignet, bof bof pour le moral.


Oupssss ça effectivement ce n'est pas la joie, ça va lui faire du repos forcé ! Bon courage à vous 2 et câlins à Diamond.

----------


## reve de Licorne

oups, faut pas lui dire mais c'est très douloureux, j'ai eu piqure de morphine dans le cou tellement j'avais mal, enfin moi c'est le tibia mais bon n'importe quel os doit faire mal, courage

----------


## dadatsun

> Merci 
> 
> PS: Diamond commence à écouter en club, l'éducateur voit les progrès, et dans la rue c'est toujours un renne !!! Passé Noel, j'espère que ça ira mieux.
> 
> pour Siju :Mr Plum se fait opérer Jeudi, avec pose de broches dans le poignet, bof bof pour le moral.
> 
> Bonne semaine à tous


 euh ... est ce que tu veux que je t envoie un bonnet rouge à pompon et une hotte ???   :Big Grin:   ::  .... tu vas faire fureur ..

----------


## plumeria06

Chiche la photo de Noel avec un Diamond à pompoms au pied du sapin!!!! ::

----------


## dadatsun

... tu l as dit ... y'a des témoins ... ! ! ! 

rdv le 25/12  avec la photo!!!    ::

----------


## dadatsun

ça va plum?   ça s est bien passé l opération? 

 tout va bien ?

----------


## Chinooka

Dadatsun, merci pour le lien. Le nom de Diamond me disait quelque chose et en effet, j'avais suivi le post au début. Je viens de lire le post en entier, il est tard donc je ne serai pas longue mais j'y reviendrai, c'est un très joli post d'adoption comme on les aime  :: 

Bravo Diamond, je vois que tu t'es choisi la vie de château  ::  Je trouve que tu es de plus en plus beau  ::  
Ca m'a fait mal au coeur de voir ce beau jardin après la tempête...  ::   Diamond avait l'air assez médusé en voyant le jardin, le village et la plage  ::  

Dadatsun en le prenant en FA, tu l'as sauvé et tu lui as permis de connaître ce bonheur, un grand merci pour ça ! Merci aussi à la famille Plum d'avoir flashé sur lui et de lui accorder autant d'amour  ::  

A très bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures palpitantes de Diamond  :Big Grin:

----------


## breton67

+1 Chinooka
comment va monsieur Plum?
Diamond ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis :: 

Merci de penser à nous

Mama Plum à invité la famille hier pour venir voir papa Plum et son poignet tout frais, hier c'était trop tard, le temps de tout ranger, pour venir vous poster mes news. 
l'opération s'est bien passée, il à des plaques, et 9 semaines d'immobilisation de l'avant bras. le plus dur c'est de dormir sur le dos, à cause des ronflements.........

J'ai eue un succès fou ! mon "tonton" s'est bien amusé avec moi, bien que je ne rende pas les bâtons et les jouets qu'on me lance, je préfère les gratouilles :: 
(je filme de loin pour pas perturber le jeu)




Je suis plus calme en ballade, et j'ai toujours pas approché mes copains canards !Cette vidéo est coupée car plus de batterie.




Le soir au moment du coucher, je fais bien rire mama plum, là je suis exceptionnellement sur le canapé, après un gros calin







Uploaded with ImageShack.us

En vidéo, je dois retourner au panier






Et les soirs de grande fatigue, je finis ma gamelle couché à la romaine !!!!



Aujourd'hui, lors de ma ballade habituelle entre midi et 2, nous sommes allés pour la première fois au village de la Colle sur loup qui à une belle vue sur le village romantique  de St Paul de Vence, regarder la photo en haut, au fond, on voit les remparts.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Je vous souhaite une bonne semaine les z'amis, grosses bises à tous et à moman Dadatsun ::

----------


## dadatsun

il est trop milmi ... j adore quand il met ses pattes audessus de ses yeux ou de ses oreilles... parfois il dort comme ça... on dirait qu il se cache de la lumière...

 et les câlinous qu il te fait pour que tu restes avec lui ... y'a papa plum qui va être jaloux si tu restes comme ça le soir ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## plumeria06

Oh Oh mais pour Pour les calinous, papa plum aussi y prend gout le soir, et tout les matins au saut du panier !!!! c'est lui le premier debout.
En plus avec un seul bras, c'est moins facile maintenant !! Diamond sent les doigts boudinés de la main gauche blessée, avec délicatesse, il doit "sentir" la douleur ::  de son papa.

Depuis une semaine, le matin il fait un de ces froid !!! 1 ° !! j'étais jamais allée en ballade en forêt à 8h30 ! 
Ma vie à changée depuis l'arrivée de chouchou Diamond, je marche 2 heures par jour en moyenne ( et à un rythme soutenue !!) le mercredi et le dimanche, on déroule les kms, et je me lève tôt, j'arrive plus à dépasser 1 h pour aller dormir. Prochaine étape, arrêter de fumer.... courage..... :: 

Bonne nuit Dadatsun

----------


## dadatsun

si diamond peut t aider à arrêter de fumer ... c est tout benef !!! 
 bonne nuit plum

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis :: 
J'espere que tout vas bien chez vous, 
Ici c'est presque la routine pour nous à présent, ballades, calins, et gros dodo.
Au club, les progrès stagnent......à la maison, il est toujours sage
Et il y a un petit souci avec sa gamelle, il ne supporte pas de manger seul: 
Pendant notre diner, il reste couché devant la porte de la cuisine, et tente de rentrer plusieurs fois. 
Si il est au panier, il arrive en fin de diner devant la porte.
On ne lui à jamais rien donné à table.
après notre diner, on lui donne sa gamelle, et quand on sort de la cuisine, il nous suit dans le salon, il la finit pas si on ne revient pas avec lui dans la pièce.
Alors je le rappelle pour qu'il mange, et une fois sur 2, il finit pas, je dois lui enlever le reste (avec de la peine)
Serait-il angoissé ? les croquettes sont des RC du véto, apparemment il les aime.
Il mange doucement par contre, quand je vois que certains loulous ici dévorent en 3 minutes :: 

Voila pour les nouvelles, grosses bises à tous.
A bientôt  ::

----------


## dadatsun

c est vrai qu ici il n a jamais mangé tout seul ... non pas que jai tjrs étée là , mais avec ses copains... 
et ici aussi il mangeait lentement... tjrs le dernier à finir... sous les yeux des copains...
donc je ne peux pas te conseiller ...

pr les progrès, si c est comme les enfants , il y a des stades où il doit assimiler en mettant en pratique... puis l acquisition reprend...

le train train s installe ... ça y est il fait partie de la famille ... !!

biz à vous tous et câlins au coquin...

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis :: 
J'espère que vous allez bien avec cette préparation de fêtes.
Cette semaine, j'ai découvert une grosse caisse, le vent d'est, et le travail de mama plum

Ici au village de Cagnes sur mer à côté de chez nous, il y a des drôles de types déguisés qui font un de ces boucans, comme j'avais la vitrine du boucher sous la truffe, j'ai rien dit, et en plus, j'ai eu un bon nonos rien que pour moi.
Vous connaissez la socca ? ça sent super bon, mais j'ai pas pu gouter, c'est une galette de farine de pois chiche à l'huile d'olive, une spécialité du sud est.







Arrivée à la maison, vite, vite, j'attends......en plus avec un seul bras... quel service :: 




Cette semaine, il y avait un sacré vent sur le bord de mer; mes oreilles flottaient, j'adore :: 

et ça sent la mer dis donc !!!




j'ai même fais popo sur les galets..... ::  mama plum à bien ramassé, no soucy







Et on m'a présenté au travail de mama plum, j'ai fait cavaler Christine, sa responsable, dans les escaliers, elle à eue chaud :: 




Je suis resté bien sage : pas un aboiement! assis et couché, sans problèmes.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Haààà quelle semaine
Gros bisous à tous mes amis, et à moman Dadatsun  :: 
A bientôt  ::

----------


## vani

quelle belle vie que tu as beau diamond ::

----------


## dadatsun

...rhooooo et môman dadatsun aussi a une belle vie depuis que ces gros bébés sont gâtés pourris dans leurs familles ... hein vani ...?...

tu en vois de nouvelles choses... et tu as l air de faire des progrès mon beau loulou...  ::

----------


## siju

C'est vrai qu'il en découvre des choses ! Mais surtout, qu'est-ce qu'il a l'air heureux le tout beau !!  :: 

Papa Plum a l'air de bien se débrouiller malgré son (manque de) bras  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis, et merci de tout vos gentils com :: 

Plus que 6 jours avant Noel.........et je souhaite à tous mes amis à 4 pattes d'être au chaud, en famille.

J'ai aidé à porter le sapin, en laissant ma place derrière, et à le décorer, si si !!! 







Il me plait bien ce sapin :: 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Cette semaine, je me suis rendu compte du drôle de climat ici !

Mercredi, un beau soleil à 15 ° nous à permis d'aller balader sur la promenade des anglais, je vous offre une belle vue:






Et je suis passé à la vitesse supérieure......je suis resté sans laisse pendant plusieurs longues minutes en promenade, 
rrhhhooo quels frissons pour mama plum :: 




Ca, c'est des progrès hein !!!!




Ce matin, par moins 2°, il à neigé pendant 10 minutes !!! gla gla gla..... au dernier cours de l'année, le prof à dit que j'avais fais 80 % de progrés !!
et mama plum pense que pour les 20 % qui reste, l'année 2012 entière est nécessaire :: 



Heureusement que le soir venu, je m'écroule pour un gros dodo, et j'ai même droit à des calins privés :: 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tout mes voeux de bonheur pour cette fin d'année pleine d'amour, à tous et à toutes, et en particulier à mes sauveurs, mes fans,
et moman Dadatsun et sa famille. ::

----------


## sammy33

:: Tu es rien fier avec ton étoile autour du cou comme une médaille d' honneur ou une médaille de shérif gardien du sapin.
Quel parcours !! Joyeux Noël!!

----------


## siju

Qu'il est beau mais qu'il est beau !!!!  ::   ::   :: 
Môman et papa Plum ... MERCI !!!

----------


## dadatsun

oh oui qu il est beau et fier de l être !!!

 joyeux noël à vous tous tout en bas..!!!passez de bonnes fêtes ... profitez des bons moments en famille ...

----------


## michele

Joyeux Noêl mon Diamond , que de progrès , tu peux être fiert de toi mon beau loulou !!
bonne fête à tous et à bientôt pour de nouvelles aventures !!!!
bizzzzzzzzzz ::

----------


## phacélie

c'est toujours un plaisir, une bouffée d'air pur que de venir ici prendre des nouvelles du beau Diamond et de sa gentille famille  :: 

merci beaucoup pour ce feuilleton de douceur dans ce monde de brutes  ::

----------


## dadatsun

> c'est toujours un plaisir, une bouffée d'air pur que de venir ici prendre des nouvelles du beau Diamond et de sa gentille famille 
> 
> merci beaucoup pour ce feuilleton de douceur dans ce monde de brutes


  c est si vrai et si joliment dit ...

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour et Joyeuse semaine de Fêtes à toutes et à tous :: 

Pour mon cadeau, j'ai eu droit à un Enorme gâteau au chocolat, sur lequel je louchais depuis 1 heure !! C'était la fête dans la cuisine :: 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Vegane7

J'espère qu'il ne l'a pas dévoré tout cru le gâteau au chocolat, car le chocolat est un poison pour les chiens.

----------


## plumeria06

Ben non, il était bien cuit le chocolat !!!!!

Vous savez, Je suis tellement un loulou formidable, que je suis pris en casting dans les publicités......





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Je vous ai bien eus hein !!! :: 

La ressemblance était si frappante, que j'ai pas pu résister......
Diamond reste unique, mais j'échangerais bien les 2 cuisines quand même.

----------


## plumeria06

En vrai, j'ai eu un kong rouge, c'est trop facile à faire sortir, je le fais tourner, il me faudrait des biscuits plus gros pour faire durer le plaisir, et un énorme nonos garni

Pour la photo du pompom rouge pour moman dadatsun, j'ai préféré la surprise du chapeau pointu turlututu de fêtes !!!
J'espere qu'il vous plaira.




Miam mon nonos :





Grosses bises au soleil à toutes et à tous ::

----------


## Vegane7

Ah ah, oui, tu m'as eue !!  ::

----------


## dadatsun

euh ..moi aussi j ai eu un peu peur du chocolat....

 c est quand même bien plus cool le bon gros nonos avec encore plein de viande dessus ....  il est gâté pourri mon ti père ...  etil est trop beau avec son chapeau pointu...!

et, chad, le pompon rouge c était pour toi , pas pour diamond ...!!!     tu peux me l envoyer par mail si tu préfères ... :: 

 grosses bises à vous tous et passez de super fêtes !!  (attention aux coups de soleil ...)

----------


## flo.

Moi aussi j'y ai cru  :: 

Comme c'est agréable de le voir et j'ai remarqué qu'il écoutait , dans la cuisine il regarde le nosnos : mais ne bronche pas  ::  , même dehors il attend !
Super Diamond, que de chemin parcouru pour que tu ais trouvé ta famille ! 
Bonne Année à vous  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonne année mes z'amis à 2 et 4 pattes :: 
Je souhaite une Longue continuation à tous ceux qui œuvrent pour que notre avenir soit meilleur.
pour que l'on aime la vie, pour qu'on soit aimé comme nous savons aimer.


Pas de nouvelles de la famille plum au jour de l'an......carton rouge ! :: 
 excusez nous, en ce moment c'est folklorique à la maison.
 Après papa plum et son bras, voici mama plum et son angine blanche de la St. Sylvestre, :: 
 ah ben la petite robe noire c'est plus chic que le col roulé non ?

Moi, j'ai pas de problème, j'suis bien poilu...!
J'ai eu droit de goûter du fois gras et du saumon!.. Oui oui, j'adoooore le saumon, même si le bout était .....  ::  Minuscule

Je reviendrais vous poster les preuves de ma gourmandise',
 je suis presque au dodo, demain reprise du boulot et j'ai PAS envie du tout, du tout :: 
Gros bisous à moman Dadatsun et à mes fans.

----------


## siju

Plein de papouilles à toi Diamond et une très bonne année 2012 pour papa et mama Plum   ::   ... que la santé soit meilleure qu'en 2011 lolll. 
Soyez très heureux ensemble et venez encore nous raconter votre bonheur, ça fait tellement chaud au coeur !

----------


## breton67

je reprends les voeux de Siju a mon compte  :: et bon courage pour demain ce n est pas évident de reprendre apres tant de bons moments

----------


## plumeria06

Me revoilou !
jJ'ai de belles vidéos pour vous,
Celle du jour de l'an avec la  photo de mes toasts!!!!









Celle de mon calin du samedi soir;




Et j'ai fait une nouvelle découverte !!!!! Vous savez que j'aime les noix du jardin, et ben mama plum m'a offert une noix de coco pour voir ma réaction:  :: 



en fait son parfum me rends dingo :: 
d'autant plus que c'est impossible à croquer ce machin, j'ai laissé tomber au bout de 20 minutes, dépité  ::  , zut, je connaitrai jamais le gout......






Nous avons fais une ballade à St Paul de Vence, le village des artistes, avec vue lointaine sur la mer




depuis les remparts





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

j'ai rencontré Ginger, 
sa maîtresse s'est précipité en criant, "attention Ginger, c'est un gros chien".
Elle a eue peur de mes 32 KG, mais elle a vu de suite que je suis un gentil loulou , et elle à dit: " ah ben c'est la première fois qu'un gros comme ça est si gentil"
( avec les petits seulement, car avec les gros je cherche à m'imposer, c'est plus difficile déjà !!!




Et on à regardé à une partie de pétanque provençal ""avé l'assent""



 En tout cas, la nouvelle année commence au soleil et en découvertes, je suis content de les partager avec vous  :: 

Grosses bises à tous et à toutes, et calins VIP pour moman Dadatsun ::

----------


## breton67

:: heureux comme disait Fernand Raynaud que peut on rajouter ???????? ::

----------


## dadatsun

> heureux comme disait Fernand Raynaud que peut on rajouter ????????


..y'a rien à ajouter .. ce coquin de diamond est un sacré chanceux hein?!... je sens qu il a déjà oublié ses années de galère ... bisous à tous !!

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

Ma vie est devenue presque pépère !!! j'ai fêté mes 3 mois dans ma nouvelle maison,
Mes habitudes me plaisent bien ma foi! 

Depuis une semaine, il y a 2 grands trous dans le jardin car l'amandier et l'abricotier, malades, ont été enlevés.
Je suis resté bien surpris du bruit et de l'odeur que fait une tronçonneuse, ils ont élagué mon noyer, je surveillais de loin leur travail, la truffe en avant
Et J'adoooore farfouiller dans ces grands trous, la tête de mama plum quand je reviens sur la terrasse, ou dans mon panier, avec mes patounes noires ::  
Mais lundi, le jardinier va replanter ailleurs, et tout boucher, dommage pour moi...

J'ai rencontré ma nouvelle voisine, qui me ressemble au niveau du pelage :: , et aussi effrayée que moi !!







Je vous souhaite un bon week end ensoleillé. 
Bisous mes z'amis, 
bisous moman Dadatsun ::

----------


## sammy33

"_Mais lundi, le jardinier va replanter ailleurs, et tout boucher, dommage pour moi..."_
Attend, quand on plante un arbre, on fait un grand trou qu' on remplit d'eau, puis on met l'arbre, la terre et on arrose à nouveau ce qui donne de la boue. Tu vas voir c'est marrant !!!

----------


## dadatsun

MMM.... oui maman plum tu vas rigoler là...!!!

je ne pense pas qu il fasse du mal aux chats ..ici il dormait avec ... 

mais bon , il doit défendre son jardin hein...

biz à vous et de grosses caresses à mon gros bébé...

 dis donc maman plum n, tu sais faire la grosse voix quand tu veux ...on l avait jamais entendue avant .. ::   ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir Dadatsun  :: 

Et oui, t'as vue, j'ai fais des progres moi aussi !!!
la grosse voix c'est grâce au prof du club. Je devais bien faire le distinguo entre un ordre et le bla bla....
et aussi de ne plus me baisser vers lui, quand je lui parle, de rester droite.

Car je commence à le lâcher sur des portions non risquées de chemins, et vers chez moi.
avant, impossible de passer près d'un portail, ou d'une clôture avec un autre chien derrière, sans gueuler comme un fou. Maintenant il réponds tout juste, mais en lorgnant sur la friandise que j'ai toujours dans la main !!
Depuis, il obéit parfaitement au non, stop, et ne saute plus sur les gens, et ça me permet de garder la voix douce pour les ccâlins :Smile: 

Merci de me prévenir Sammy33, je vais rire jaune alors......on attends 6 arbres fruitiers, soit 6 fois plus de raison de me  :: 
Faut que je lui apprenne à s'essuyer les pattes au paillasson  :: 

Bonne nuit à tous.

----------


## siju

Coucou mama Plum, bienvenue dans le club des possesseurs de carrelage "imprimés pattes de chien" !  :: 
Bravo pour l'éducation de Diamond !! Moi ma Biscotte, malgré 7 mois d'éducation canine, ma grosse voix et les "non" répétés ... elle continue à grimper sur la tête de tout qui entre à la maison et évidemment, les 3 autres (qui ne le faisaient pas) suivent allègrement !  ::  Alors, ou bien je suis particulièrement nulle, ou bien j'ai pêché le cas d'espèce, ou bien Diamond est particulièrement sage ! Si tu as un tuyau, je suis preneuse !
Plein de câlins au tout beau  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour Siju  :: 

J'imagine l'accueil chaleureux de tes visiteurs avec les pattes en avant des 4 bêtes à la file...
Et surtout leurs têtes . . .

lui il aboit la porte d'entrée quand elle s'ouvre ! 
Et papa plum le taquine en tapant toc toc toc dans un mur pour le voir sauter du panier en aboyant. Il s'arrête quand il nous voit rigoler, et retourne au panier en grommelant. . . C'est extra !

Le sage Diamond porte si bien son nom, il a été  faconné par des joailliers avec amour.

nous avons de la chance, car un Loulou avec du caractère nous aurais mangé vite fait !!!

Bonne journée à tous

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour les z'amis, petit clin d'oeil de ce matin avec son petit maître,

Dis, tu viens jouer avec moi ?
Ah non, c'est gelé dehors, l'herbe est blanche et la terrasse une patinoire......
Bon ben tant pis..........t'es sûre ???




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Sa petite bouille pour accompagner votre journée, grosses bises à toutes et à tous ::

----------


## breton67

un peu tard pour ma journée mais des yeux calins comme ceux là pour dormir :yesssssssss ::

----------


## dadatsun

ooooooh si tu savais comme je m éclate dans la neige moi ..!!!!! 
 ::  je saute , je cours , je glisse .... et je mange !!!!!!

 c est quoi ces maîtres qui te font des blagues mon pauvre titi?? ::    il est si gentil diamond ...   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Qui pourrait résister à un regard aussi langoureux !!!  ::

----------


## phacélie

mais quelle bouille à bisous !  ::

----------


## mariloujuju

l'est trop beau,c genial d'avoir des news comme ça! merci++

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis !!!  :: 

Comment allez vous ? je vois que vous êtes toujours en pleine action pour sauver mes amis à 4 pattes, et en prendre soins.

Comme vous le savez, il fait froid partout dans le pays, mais chez moi, non :: 
et là où c'est le mieux, c'est sur le canapé entre les deux ordi qui me réchauffent !!!!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Comme cela reste exceptionnel, j'en profite à fond......

Mama plum m'a cousu avec de la ouate en nappe et du tissu (de récup) un bon gros coussin moelleux....personnel, rien qu'à mouaahhh
Je l'inaugure ce soir..... 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Des fois, j'arrive à me faire tout petit pour me faire caliner.......ni vu, ni connu, je squatte  :: 





Et j'ai vu la neige tomber dans mon jardin !! enfin moi j'ai rien vu, c'est mama plum, mais j'ai senti le froid glacial........
Vite vite, mon canapé..... :: 






Bon week end mes z'amis.........et bisous à moman Dadatsun ::

----------


## siju

Que tu es beau Diamond !!!! 
Tu as bien raison, fais-toi cajoler un maximum, rien de tel que la chaleur humaine quand il fait froid  :: 
Ici (en sud-ardèche), ça fait plusieurs nuits qu'on dépasse les -10 sous abri !! 
Profite mon tout beau tu as bien raison et fais des léchouilles pour nous à papa et môman Plum !

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis, 
J'espère que vous allez tous bien, chez nous le beau temps est revenu, 
et maintenant je peux me promener en liberté sur les bords de mon Loup :: 
sans laisse !

Ce matin, j'y ai même mis les papates et je vous ai préparé mon plus beau sourire que voilà, à m'en décrocher la machoire!!!:







J'ai réussi à me tenir pour la photo :: , j'attendais l'autorisation de me lever....z'avez vu, suis mouillé,





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Et une tite vidéo pour voir mon corps musclé d'apollon sautillant avec élégance sur les galets :: 







Gros bisous à tous mes suiveurs, et à moman Dadatsun, 
je vous lis tous ici à vous décarcasser pour les loulous malheureux ::

----------


## siju

Quel plaisir de patauger dans la rivière puis de se secouer pour arroser moman  ::   :: 

Euhhhh c'est une impression ou son beau corps d'athlète s'arrondit très légèrement ?  ::  On voit qu'il est super gâté le tout beau !!  ::

----------


## breton67

tu connais cela aussi Siju ces douches inopinées ??? ::  Scweppes notre golden est grand amateur de l eau meme en cette saison ou en Alsace on y regarde a deux fois avant de se mouiller 
Diamond tu es vraiment un tres beau garçon ::

----------


## plumeria06

Heureusement que j'ai les poils moins longs que Schweppes, Breton67, t'aurais entendu crier plum  ::  """aarrggghhhh mon brushing""""

Tu as l'oeil Siju, 
je me suis effectivement arrondi, n'est ce pas les poignées d'amour????????????? :: 
ah flûte, ce n'est que pour les 2 pattes, 
disons que depuis les grands froids du matin, mama plum ne m'emméne balader en semaine qu'entre midi et 2, au soleil.........
Figurez vous qu'elle doit faire attention à sa petite santé fragile.........
peut être que je m'arrondi aussi pour faire comme elle  ::  

Et oui, je vais avoir un nouveau p'tit maître pour le mois de Juillet, 
Je suis ravi de vous l'annoncer mes z'amis. 

mam plum pense que c'est moi qui ai apporté la cigogne dans mes bagages, je suis pas magicien moi, j'ai juste beaucoup d'amour à donner :: 

Bon week end et à très bientot ::

----------


## michele

Hou ben ...ça c de la nouvelle ....un petit frère ou soeur humain !!! un nouveau compagnon de jeux mon 
beau Diamond ♥♥

tu féliciteras Moman Plum et Popa aussi mon grand , je compte sur toi !!
kel belle vie tu as et tout ça grace à ta Dadatsun et à ta belle famille ....que de bonheur et tu le mérite tant  :: 

à la maison un nouveau petit arrivant de 10 mois , qui lui aussi cherche une belle adoption , il se nomme
Curry et vient d'Espagne ....

Bisous à tous et surtout à toi mon tout beau !!

----------


## siju

Alors ça c'est une nouvelle !!!!  :: 
Tu sais mon tout beau, je pense comme mama Plume que c'est un peu toi qui as orienté la cigogne, tu amènes tant de bonheur autour de toi !

----------


## breton67

dommage je ne suis pas assez dégourdie pour mettre d aussi belles images que toi Siju  :: 
mais je souhaite beaucoup de bonheur a ce petit que vous attendez , il sera bien entouré :: 
ce sera l occasion de belles photos encore

----------


## phacélie

quand on se rappelle Diamond au refuge 

 

et qu'on le voit maintenant



bien dans ses pattes , bien dans sa vie ...
 dirait-on seulement le même toutou , c'est très impressionnant, magnifiquement réconfortant  :: 

.... "toussa" c'est des ondes positives qui ont dû guider la cigogne vers là où il fait bon vivre  ::

----------


## breton67

sure que c est le meme loulou :: une petite misère sur la 1ere photo et sur l autre *épanoui , cest moi le plus beau je suis aimé*

----------


## plumeria06

Avec ces photos, Tu m'a fait pleurer Phacelie....., toi qui lui a ouvert le post.

un sentiment indéfinissable , de sérénités, d'émotion, et de joie.
j'ai les hormones à l,envers en plus.......ça arrange pas, nous sommes dans le 5eme mois.

Je vous embrasse bien fort, tous, Dadatsun , breton,Phacelie, Michelle,Siju, vegane, et tout les autres. ::

----------


## phacélie

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...llergie-du-béb

 ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour Phacélie.

Très intéressant cette étude, elle me conforte dans mon avis, un animal ouvre un monde différent aux enfants et leur permet d'avoir un équilibre et de se structurer.
Dans tout les contes et petites histoires, les héros sont des animaux, leurs doudous aussi, le monde animal est très présent dans le monde des enfants, dans la déco, le linge de lit, les dessins animés, partout quoi..
Et en vrai, quoi de mieux!

C'est ma mère qui en premier à dit pour le bébé: pas de chien sur le canapé ou dans les chambres hein....
t'inquiétes.....mummy.... si tu voyais mon plaid de canapé avec les poils de Didi sur mon dos chaque soir, tu hurlerais..... :: 
sans dec; je suis pas du genre à javelliser sans fin, aspi tout les 2 jours et poussiéres quand je la vois, j'ai pas de programme ménage, et mon point faible, c'est le rangement et apprendre à jeter, mes placards vont exploser  ::  
je vais profiter de mon arrêt pour zenifier les rangements....

La ballade du matin nous mène à la pause café au village, il y a une mignonnette de 5 mois qui à fait connaissance avec notre play boy;
au bout de 3 rencontres, ils sont calmes et commence à jouer, Granit lui mets les 2 pattes avant dessus, et il esquive sans grogner.

la vidéo charge, j'ai un nouveau tel samsung , la qualité est encore plus top :: 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## plumeria06

Ah j'ai oublié de vous dire, lundi chez le véto pour le pesage de la bête..............et son cachet de vermifuge............

verdict : 34 KG.

bon ben on va arrêter là pour les friandises, mon ch'ti pépére....
de 29,6 en octobre, la courbe est raide :: 

Nan nan plum, j'adoooore les gourmandises............ je veux bien accepter de les diminuer, mais on supprime rien ok ? ::

----------


## michele

personne n'est attaché et tout le monde est sage !!
la pitchounette est belle et bien dodue !! et notre tout beau Diamond se porte à merveille !!
prend soin de vous deux moman Plum (le bébé !)

----------


## plumeria06

bonsoir Michele, tu as remarqué, c'est cool
oui, progressivement il apprend à rester détaché dans les lieux "secure"
petit à petit, il prend confiance, c'est trop mimi !!!!

voila la vidéo, remarquez le bisous bisous :: 




en mp4 quasi 1h entre le transfert bluetooth et le transfert youtube, je trouve pas le réglage pour changer en .jpeg sur le samsung wave 3.
avec l'ancien samsung player addict c'était fait en 3 min, si quelqu'un à un truc?

Grosses bises à toutes ::

----------


## breton67

pour le ménage je n ais pas le choix l aspi c est deux fois par jour ,7 loulous dans la maison pas possible de faire autrement et la lessive une horreur 
mais malgré tout il y a toujours des poils meme avecla fameuse brosse furminator ,j ai pas mal de petits trucs pour leur faire la chasse mais bon  :: 
par contre j ai été assistante maternelle et tous mes petits ont grandis avec mes loulous et de l avis meme des parents cela a été un plus 
l une des mamans a hésité au départ n ayant comme elle le disait aucune notion de ce que peut etre un chien
j ai elevé ses trois enfants  et quand ils sont partis elle m a confié que mes loulous avaient apportés enormément a ses enfants 
que peut peser un poil de chien contre tout ce bonheur  :: 
mais ne jamais laisser un enfant meme le plus sage avec un loulou meme le plus adorable c est vraiment la seule chose a respecter

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis,  :: 
j'espère que vous allez bien.
Chez nous le printemps ressemble à l'été..........hier je me suis prélassé sur la plage de Cagnes sur mer, très sagement.
Je vous fais partager ces moments en vous envoyant milles bisous.

On voit les "pointus" colorés, des pêcheurs derrière, qui enroulaient leurs filets, car le matin tôt, ils vendent leurs pêches.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Avec ma petite nièce qui m'adore et m'appelle DIDI, elle lui apportait les morceaux de bois ::  à croquer.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Nos Pensées à moman Dadatsun ::

----------


## plumeria06

Dire que la semaine d'avant il y à eu un coup de mer qui à remonté les galets, la plage était à nue..................j'ai trouvé ça bizarre.......... :: 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## dadatsun

oh que la vie est dure  mon diamond ... ::  !!!

 ça me réchauffe le coeur ces belles photos 

merci môman plum !!

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir Moman Dadatsun, je t'envoie plein de bisous ensoleillés pour te réchauffer :: 

Ici je me tape des siestes sur "ma" plage




J'ai le goûter fruité par papa Plum, et oui j'adore le kiwi  :: 









et pour finir, je tiens compagnie à mama Plum dans le potager familial.
 j'évite d'y traîner les pattes, de toute façon, les salades m'intéresse pas, et les petits pois non plus  :: 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Grosses bises à tous et à toutes  ::

----------


## Chinooka

P'ov toutou, quelle vie de chien !!! Si on avait le temps, c'est sûr qu'on le plaindrait  ::

----------


## siju

> P'ov toutou, quelle vie de chien !!! Si on avait le temps, c'est sûr qu'on le plaindrait


C'est vrai qu'il a l'air profondément malheureux !!  ::   ::   Je souhaite un aussi grand malheur à tous les toutous abandonnés ! 
Il faut bien qu'il en profite "le roi de la plage" parce que d'ici un mois ou 2 je pense que pas mal de ses sujets vont venir envahir son domaine  :: 

Le bras de papa plum à l'air d'être tout à fait rétabli.

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour Chinooka et Siju, vous allez bien ?

Eh Eh ......j'avais pas pensé à l'envahissement de la plage cet été par ses copains 4 pattes, alors on va bien en profiter en attendant.
pour l'instant il avance juste 2 pattes, il à gouter l'eau. beurkkkk  ::   il préfère la rivière aux canards.
Peu être qu'en voyant les autres se baigner, il va se lancer aussi ? en tout cas ma caméra sera à l'affût !

Il reste juste 2 légères marques des points de suture sur le poignet de mr Plum, il a le kiné le matin, et récupère doucement sa force. Le plus dur bizarrement, c'est pour ouvrir un bocal genre cornichons ou confiture, pour une fois c'est moi qui le fait :: 

Bonne continuation les filles, il pleut chez nous ce matin, pour plusieurs jours.......
les serpillières à pattes sont de sorties :: 

Bonne journée à vous

----------


## breton67

meme pas un seul petit trou dans ce jardin  :: je viens de reboucher ceux que l un de mes loulous s obstine a creuser  :: tl est bien sage DIAMOND ::

----------


## phacélie

toujours aussi beau  Diamond ...  :: 

.... mais il va peut-être se mettre à jardiner, lui aussi, pour imiter sa môman, un de ces jours ...  ::

----------


## dadatsun

dis donc il n aurait pas fait un 'ti peu de graillon mon diamond? ? ::   ou alors c est l angle de la prise de vue devant le potager ...? 

j ai toujoura autant de plaisir à venir prendre de ses nouvelles....  c est mon rayon de soleil ce ti loup ...
 biz à toute la famille plum

----------


## plumeria06

Coucou et bon lundi de Paques à toi, ::  ta famille, et à tout nos amis.

34 kg notre Diamond, le véto à dit, moui, ça va, pas plus, 1 ou 2  kg de marge, mouiiii, ça me paraît bien.......
il sentait les cotes au toucher, donc pas d'excès de plus, j'y veille, on veut le garder en bonne santé pour trééééés longtemps.

C'est pas l'angle de vue, c'est vrai  :: 

Tout le soleil pour toi.
A bientôt. ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis
je vous lis régulièrement, et ne vous oublie pas.

Sur le site de mon club canin, vous trouverez des photos de moi avec mes potes, en cours d'éducation dans la galerie photo 2011 et aussi 2012 vous me reconnaitrez facilement, je suis le plus beau !!!!!! :: 
http://cagnescaninclub.e-monsite.com...ducation-2011/

Ce dernier mois c'est passé tranquilou !! en balade, en baignade dans le loup, et j'arrive à rester détacher dans les espaces où mama plum m'a à l'oeil ! j'obéis mieux aussi ! et il commence à faire chaud ici !!
voici mes photos préférés:

le soir:




qu'est ce que je fais en bas ???




hé hé, me voilà ::   au bord de ma riviere à canard préférée.




j'y mettais bien la gueule grande ouverte, au ras des yeux ! quel bonheur!
suis content.



En balade sur la nouvelle jetée vers la mer, à l'embouchure du " Loup " il y a des canards aussi, et des poissons !!!
vous voyez la neige sur les hauts sommets ? 









Et la dernière de ce midi, sur le port de st laurent, décidément, je n'aime que les photos au bord de l'eau !




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Je vous embrasse bien fort, et pense à vous.

Bisous à moman Dadatsun ::

----------


## siju

C'est bien vrai que c'est le plus beau Diamond !!!! Il est magnifique  :: 
Toutes les photos sont superbes mais j'ai une préférence pour la première, je trouve qu'il s'en dégage une telle ambiance de douceur !  ::

----------


## breton67

+1 ::

----------


## vmmiss

beau gamin  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour les z'amis !

J'espère que vous allez bien, comme nous ici.
je vous post les photos de Mai.
Ici la chaleur commence à se faire bien sentir, j'apprécie de plus en plus la baignade dans le "Loup", 3 fois par semaine, dés qu'on arrive sur le parking, je m'agite !! et en sortant de la voiture je dévale vers la rive et ploufffff ::  je mets la tête, je gobe l'eau, 

et surtout, je surveille les canards qui me narguent ::   "" je l'aurai un jour, je l'aurai ""






mais je reste là où j'ai pieds !!!
En rentrant, je me laisse rincer au robinet du jardin, sans trop rechigner :: 




En ballade à Nice, je fais le charmant parmi les fleurs :




Chéri, j'ai rétréci le chien  :: 




AHHH heureusement que le soir venu, je ronfle peinard....




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Je vous embrasse tous, et gros calins à moman Dadatsun ::

----------


## dadatsun

de plus en plus beau mon gros bébé... mon pauvre moman dadatsun n a plus le temps du tout de venir sur rescue... 
 il est magnifique et il respire la joie, le bonheur, l'amour.... je souhaite cette vie à tant de pauvres loulous si malheureux ...

ici on est un peu en surnombre... 7 chiens en ce moment et tant que j aimerai sortir de derrière les barreaux ou sauver de l eutha..
...  des urgences sans arrêt...  
gros bisous aux deux pattes et à mon gros bébé ...

----------


## dadatsun

je reviens aux nouvelles.. on s habitue bien à avoir de supers nouvelles avec de superbes photos à vous faire tirer la langue.....

 ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour mama Dadatsun,  :: 
tout va bien ici, mama Plum est dans l'attente de la naissance pour ce mois ci, ça va être chaud !  :: 

Il y à eu des travaux de peinture (murs et plafonds ) dans la maison la semaine dernière, mes petites habitudes ont été chamboulées, ça bouge dans la maison, les préparatifs et les courses !
Je suis un amour dans les magasins, je reste bien au pied, et souvent je finis couché entre les rayons, le temps que mama plum choisissent, ahhh les femmes......toujours à hésiter !

Ce matin, nous sommes allés choisir les luminaires dans un grand magasin, 1 h 45 sans broncher, sagement, je suis un amour je vous dis !!! et là, je vais assister au montage. j'aime bien le frais des carreaux.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Il faut dire que je me la coule douce............. cette eau m'impressionne, je reste à l'écart, 






en me dorant le gras :: 

j'ai ma place réservée vous savez ! je laisse les chaises aux autres






grosses bises  :: les z'amis, j'attends la rencontre avec mon nouveau p'tit maître,
A bientôt.

----------


## michele

j'adore la dernière photo de toi mon beau Diamond ....................tu es superbe !!! fais un gros calinou à ta maman Plum et dis lui de prendre bien soin d'elle en attendant que ce soit le bon moment !!!! un ptit zomme en plus dans ta maison ♪ ♪ ♪
Bisous !! merci et à très bientot mon gros nounours !!

----------


## phacélie

oh non... la vie est trooop, troooop dure pour Diamond  ::

----------


## dadatsun

... euh moi aussi je eux me faire adopter maman Plum .....  ::

----------


## phacélie

bonjour  :: 

est-ce que tout va bien dans la famille Plum à 2 et 4 pattes ?

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis
Nous allons très bien, merci Phacélie  ::  
et j'ai un nouveau p'tit maître depuis le 4 Aout, il s'appelle Lucas, et il a une voix stridente dis donc ! même tout petit  :: 
Alors je me couche prés de mama plum, et lève les yeux aux ciel, ce qui fait bien rire tout le monde !
et en attendant de belles photos avec lui, je vous post ma dernière, mais c'est un clin d'oeil, car je suis un amour de DIDI.




A très bientôt à tous, et gros bisous à mama Dadatsun ::

----------


## phacélie

bienvenue au petit Lucas !  :Smile: 

patience, au delà des cris, il y aura bientôt 2 petites mains supplémentaires pour te faire des papouilles beau Didi  :Big Grin:

----------


## dadatsun

félicitations maman et papa plum !!!! et bienvenue au petit Lucas !!!!!

en effet ça va papouiller sec .... c est merveilleux comme venir sur ce post me remonte le moral qd je l ai ds les chaussettes.... magique !

savoir mon gros père si heureux me donne des ailes   :: 

biz à votre si belle famille

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir à vous toutes et tous  :: 
c'est avec beaucoup de joie que je viens vous donner des nouvelles.
J'ai fais beaucoup de progrès vous savez !

A présent, j'ai mes coins de ballades habituels, nous avons repris avec mon nouveau p'tit maître et je suis sage et obéissant, car avec la poussette, il vaut mieux pas tirer sur la laisse .......... :: 
Mama Plum me ramène vite à l'ordre, et je reste à coté.

Voici les photos de cet après midi.

Quand bébé Plum mange, c'est long.......c'est long.......!!
Ce soleil couchant, vers 17h est juste comme il faut, ni trop chaud, ni trop direct.
Un bonheur de sieste, avec les bruits des vagues et les chants des canards à l'embouchure du Loup qui se jette dans la mer à ce niveau là.
Un sourire rien que pour vous :: 






vous remarquez quelque chose ?




Allez, Allez!!!!!  vous avez trouvé ?



avec la ptite bouille de Lucas Plum.

Je reviens la semaine prochaine avec une surprise  ::  et j'attends vos réponses à ma devinette.

Bisous à mama Dadatsun et à mes z'amis ::

----------


## siju

Euhhhhhhh pour la devinette, je donne ma langue au "chat" à moins que ce soit une nouvelle digue ??  ::  
Mais t'es de plus en plus beau Diamond ! alors si en plus t'es sage !!  ::   ::  et Lucas il est à croquer !!! On  a envie de faire plein de bisous sur ses petites joues !!

----------


## michele

Ben mon gros Diamond ..plus de laisse ???? même plus besoin tellement tu es sage ????? Rhoooooooooooo c super !!!
et un bien beau petit copain qui est enfin arrivé c super !! merci moman Pluméria pour ces bonnes nouvelles et 
bienvenu au ptit bonhomme !!!!!!

----------


## siju

Rhalalalalala ce que je peux être courge quand même !  ::   :: 
Bon sang mais c'est bien sûr !! C'est la laisse !!  ::   ::

----------


## michele

g des yeux neufs Siju ...du reste Bowie est adopté  :: tu peux virer la photo et y mette notre beau papy Blues  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bravo Michele  ::  et bonjour !
tu as gagné une grosse léchouille de ma part. ( de Diamond hein ! )

Hééé oui, désormais, j'arrive à me promener dans les grands espaces comme le bord de mer et les chemins forestiers, dé-ta-ché  :: 

J'adooooore cette sensation de liberté, 
il m'a fallu plusieurs essais avant de comprendre que ça servait à rien de tirer comme un dingo et de partir à gauche, à droite, que la ballade sera faite quand même.
Et quand j'entends "Tu laisses", à l'approche d'un copain à 4 pattes sautillant, je me contente des salutations d'usage et continue ma route. toujours à moins de 5 m de Plum et sa voix grondante quand je dépasse trop !!!

et surtout, je m'attarde à ma guise pour mon activité préférée : le reniflage / pipi   :: 
je suis rattaché quand on croise un grand chien, des petits enfants qui courent, ou aux passages piétons.

On va perfectionner cette nouvelle liberté, car en laisse en ville, j'arrive à rester au pied, mais dés qu'un tronc d'arbre, ou un poteau odorant traverse mon chemin, je me précipite dessus en oubliant bébé. 
car tenir la laisse et diriger la poussette en même temps c'est hard pour plum.

J'y arriverai !!
Grosses bises et bonne continuation.

PS:  J - 6

----------


## vani

rohhhhhhhhh qu il est heureux et qu elle belle vie pour diamond  ::  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Quel plaisir Vani !
super zoli la photo,
c'est moman Dadatsun qui va être contente pour ses protégés  ::

----------


## phacélie

bravo Diamond ! :: 




> PS: J - 6


il faut deviner aussi ?  ::

----------


## plumeria06

J-5.   :: 

Hé hé ...

----------


## phacélie

... euuuuuh....une petite soeur pour Diamond ?  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Il aimerai bien, mais j'peux point !
un indice: ça se souffle ... ::

----------


## phacélie

ah, vouiiii mais bien sûr, un anniversaire !  

 ::

----------


## plumeria06

Trop forte Phacelie  :: 
Ça me fait chaud au cœur tu sais !!
comme les premiers sourires de bébé Plum,
Je suis toute émotionnée  :: 

Notre cher Diamond à passé cette première année à nous apporter un grand bonheur. On l'aime si fort.
C'est passé si vite......

Profitons de chaque instant, la vie n'attend pas.
grosses bises les z'amis .

----------


## breton67

Diamond

----------


## phacélie

profitez bien de la vie  ce jour J - 4   ::  ::

----------


## dadatsun

1 an de bonheur et d amour... ça valait le coup d attendre chez maman dadatsun hein?!? :: 

Avis à la population , toutes les assos ont urgemment besoin de familles d accueil!!!

La vie de dizaines de. Chiens et chats en dependent... ss fa, le petit coeur de Diamond aurait cessé de battre il y a plus d un an et demi... :: 
SvP  pensez y et diffusez les sos...!!!!!

----------


## mariloujuju

enfin du reconfort en arrivant ici,oufffffffffff....j'ai failli pas ouvrir le post apres avoir appris(tard je sais,mais pas de notifs),pour vany et spark...

aller diamond! continue comme ça avec maman plumeria! c'est super! merci encore mille fois pour lui!

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour avec grand plaisir à vous mes z'amis.

Tout va bien pour nous.
Bébé à 7 mois maintenant, que le temps file ! 
A 3, nous avons toujours les mêmes activités, ballader dans les bois, ou au bord de la rivière et bien sûr la plage. Entre les marchés, le village, et tout ce soleil  pffuuiitttt j'en ai marre moi  :: 

Mon petit maître me regarde toujours avec des grands yeux, je lui plaît bien ! 
Et quand je baille en couiiiiiiiinant, le matin derrière la porte du couloir, ( pour dire bonjour, venez vite je vous attends ) il essaie de m'imiter  ::  mais c'est pas terrible !

Voici quelques photos pour partager ma douce vie, que je souhaite à tout mes copains du forum et leurs familles.

La dernière prise hier soir, pour vous présenter Lucas ( qui partage ses purées avec moi ! oui oui  ::  
bon en vrai, disons que j'attends que ça tombe par terre............  :: .............





Devant la grande roue de la fête foraine de Noel, y'avait du monde, de la musique et tout pleins de chiens chiens comme dit mama plum, et ben j'ai plus peur maintenant.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

L'avantage de se ballader en semaine, c'est qu'on à toujours la plus belle table au bord de l'eau pour le grand crème.










J'ai rencontré Tania, une jeune guide de 2 ans avec son maître très sympa, la ressemblance est renversante  :: 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


j'arrive pas à la tourner, désolée  :: 

Et celle là, vous la connaissiez ? je suis en plein action !




et là, je fais chauffeur aussi  :: 




Allez, pour mes copains mecs, vous voyez on s'ennuie pas !




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Grosses bises et léchouilles baveuses à vous tous, et pour ma mama Dadatsun, avec tout mon amour ::

----------


## Chinooka

Des photos toujours aussi superbes ! Mais la première....  ::

----------


## michele

sublime  :Smile:  merci !!! ben dit donc mon beau Diamond la gamelle est drolement bonne on dirait bien  :: t'aurait bien pris quellques Kg là  ::

----------


## astings

::  un pur bonheur.

----------


## dadatsun

voilà la tête à l endroit .... 
eh ben il ne s embête pas mon gros bébé  :: 

ces photos sont superbes ...   et comme le petit Lucas a grandi !!!! il est beau comme un coeur    :: 

Diamond, Diamond je crois que tu fais envie à beaucoup .....  une vie faite d amour, de ballades , de jeu.... 
que demander de plus???? 

comme j aimerai venir vous remercier et caresser mon gros bébé ... mmmmm ... un jour peut être ..... :: 

biz à toute cette belle famille ... 
Plum, je te remercie encore et encore pour  tout ce bonheur !  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Merci les filles, 
 :: 
merci Sandra.

tu connais le chemin Nationale 7 toujours tout droit, jusqu'au bout, on t'attends. Si tu viens en vacances par ici, ou si tu pars en Corse par NGV à Nice, on est là.

A bientôt les z'amis.
PS: Diamond est allongé comme un chat, sur la terrasse enfin sèche, au grand soleil, depuis 1 semaine qu'il attendait ça...........

----------


## siju

Oupssss j'avais raté les dernières photos du tout beau (qui devient de plus en plus beau d'ailleurs  :: )
Môman Plum, dis-lui qu'il profite bien de la sécheresse de la terrasse parce que (si les météorologues ne se trompent pas) ça ne va pas durer !  :: 

Petit Lucas est magnifique !!

----------


## dadatsun

> Merci les filles, 
> 
> merci Sandra.
> 
> tu connais le chemin Nationale 7 toujours tout droit, jusqu'au bout, on t'attends. Si tu viens en vacances par ici, ou si tu pars en Corse par NGV à Nice, on est là.
> 
> A bientôt les z'amis.
> PS: Diamond est allongé comme un chat, sur la terrasse enfin sèche, au grand soleil, depuis 1 semaine qu'il attendait ça...........


promis , si un jour j arrive à partir en vacances  et que je vais ds le sud je passerai vous faire un coucou et surtout un gros câlinou à mon "bébé"  
plein d amour à vous tous    :Smile:

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis :: 

Alors personne ne vient dans le Sud cet été ? pour une partie de bâtons dans l'eau avec moi ? j'espère que vous allez bien.
Nous aussi avec bébé qui grandit tranquillement, la routine quoi !

Pour ma part, il m'arrive ma 1ere piqûre de tique. j'ai essayé de me l'enlever moi même, et un bout de peau est parti avec  :: 
ouille ouille, le véto m'a fait une piqûre de plus pour me calmer et sous antibio pour 5 jours avec un pshitt local.

Ahhh j'ai l'air chic tiens !





Ca va beaucoup mieux, et j'ai eu une longue séance de brossage pour le calin.





la croute à bien séchée.






Désormais, je vais faire attention où je m'assois  :: 

Je vous embrasse tous, bisous doux à moman Dadatsun, et à bientôt ::

----------


## siju

Ne t'inquiète pas mon beau Diamond, même avec ton abat-jour, tu es splendide !! ::  Il me semble que tu as un peu retrouvé la ligne  ::  vraiment tu es magnifique !!

----------


## Chinooka

Merci pour les nouvelles  ::  

Jusqu'à hier, j'avais le même abat-jour chez moi  ::

----------


## mariloujuju

toujours aussi gateuse plumeria!!! :: 
c'est que du bonheur de vous voir comme ça tous les deux!
vraiment on ne pouvait rever mieux pour diamond doudou!!! :: 
encore merci pour tt ce que tu lui apportes tous les jours!!!
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Merci beaucoup,
c'est tellement d'amour partagé.
plus je connais Diamond et plus je me rends compte que les animaux ont la sensibilité que nombre d'humains ont perdu dans l'évolution de ce monde moderne.
et je ne suis qu'un petit maillon dans la chaîne qui l'a "sauvé".
A vous qui êtes chaque instant sur le pied de guerre à vous démener pour trouver des solutions et des foyers pour ces malheureux.


 :: 
C'est à vous que l'on doit dire merci, pour ce que vous apportez chaque jour à ces beaux regards.
et ça je ne l'oublie pas.
groossses bises.

----------


## mariloujuju

::  ::  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour de la nuit à mes z'amis

Pensez à moi qui me fait tondre la joue à cette heure  :: 
 Depuis cette piqûre de tique, qui n'en était peut être pas une finalement, je grattais, je grattais.
malgre les shampoings, les pipettes anti parasites, les brossages, rien a faire. Un peu le flanc, autour du cou, un peu partout quoi....
Et ce matin c'est à la joue que ça a commencé. Et ce soir je saignais à force de me gratter avec l'ongle latérale de la patte.
Alors mama Plum à réveiller mon petit maître pour m'emmener à la clinique d'urgence, avant d'y laisser un bout de chair.....et de me retrouver au matin, mutilé...... Brrrrr......je laisse la parole à Plum..... :: 

Donc vous l'avez compris, ce soir, je trouvais l'état de Diamond anormal. Il me suivait partout avec la queue très basse, car je le criais pour pas se gratter, et des que je lui tenais la tête pour essuyer le sang, il couinait et chercher à sortir, alors qu'il me regarde avec des yeux : au secours je suis pas bien.......
vendredi au shampoing, j'ai inspecté chaque centimètre de sa peau. Autour du cou, sur les flancs, sur les fesses, il a comme des auréoles depoilés, diametre piece de 2€.
Au brossage, il y avais des particules sombres sur ces zones là, soit du sang seché, soit des débris de parasites. Impossible de savoir exactement. Mais il se laisser faire avec le plaisir habituel.

Ce soir, au rapport de la véto, c'est bactériologique. J'attends le rapport ecrit, ils sont sur la route, c'est à 30 min d'ici.
 il a eu une piqûre de cortisone, et une anti inflammatoire, j'attends leur retour et j'ai préparé la fameuse collerette, j'espère que ça va aller.
si quelqu'un a déjà eu ce genre de cas,  je serais rassuré.

Merci, et bonne journée, je vous tiens au courant.

----------


## Rousquanne

Beuh beuh beuh...
Le beau!
Des nouvelles?
Si besoin, il y a une clinique véto pas loin de chez vous(Valbonne) avec une véto spécialisée dermato  :: 
(je le sais pcq je l'ai consultée il y a peu )
adresse en mp si besoin
Courage Diamond!

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour, et merci Rousquanne pour l'info, si besoin je te contacte.

Il s'agirait d'un champignon ou d'une réaction allergique à piqûre d'insecte. Résultat : un Hotspot de 8 cm de diamètre  ::  , entre la mâchoire et l'oeil. à 18 h c'était une petite tâche brune, et à minuit c'était en sang, incroyable. J'ai trop de peine pour lui :: 

la veto ce matin à prélevé des poils, a 3 endroits du corps, car il a des traces de reactions presque partout, et on en saura plus dans 8 jours.

ce qui me rassure, c'est qu'elle a eu 3 cas similaires de " Hotspot "  la semaine dernière, et le point commun c'est la baignade dans le Loup.
moi qui pensais bien faire, résultat, il a choppé ce truc dég. Dire qu'il y a des enfants qui s'y baignent .....

le traitement De 15 jours, à l'air bien costaud, souhaitez lui de pas trop devenir dingo avec sa collerette.

Je vous tiens au courant.
bonne journée.

----------


## dadatsun

Ooooh mon gros bébé ...  :Frown: 
Ca fzit lgtps . e je ne viens plus sur ce forum...
Il fzut au moins sue je pense a venir verifier les messages de moman Plumeria :/
Je croise les doigts pr toi mon gros loulou 
Heureusement que tu es entre les meilleures mains  :: 
Bisous a toute cette merveilleuse famille   ::

----------


## Chinooka

Pauvre Diamond !!!

Ca va avec la collerette ? il supporte ?

----------


## mariloujuju

bouhhhhhhhhhhhhh, comment va loulou diamond????????????
ce ne peut pas etre des aoutats, betement, et une reaction en chaine...???
car ça fait des degats ces petites betes la!
plein de bisous a tte la famille!

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour les z'amis
J'espere que vous allez bien.
ici à l'arrêt du traitement de 6 semaines, des cachets plus shampoing anti fongique, (champignons dans l'eau de rivière, d'après prelevements) les croûtes sont revenues, zut de zut.

qui connaît un veto ciblé dermato dans le 06?

  car là, ça me plaît pas de voir mon didi tout amoché sur les flancs, sec, ça fait des tâches sombres, et quand il est mouillé, c'est pas beau à voir, on on voit partout :: 
Mais il se gratte pas tant que ça, et au bain ce matin, les croûtes ramollies par l'eau se décollaient bien, en laissant un cercle blanc sur la peau.
je sais plus quoi faire.....
merci.

----------


## siju

C'est pas vraiment mon coin (suis plus haut) donc je ne peux pas t'aider mais je fais plein de papouilles au beau Diamond (malgré les croûtes ! lol)

----------


## michele

Moi j'utilise beaucoup EPP 700 c de l'extrait de pépins de pamplemousse !! ça fait les microbes champignons virus et bactéries...anti bio à large spectre ..il faut juste être sur de ne pas être allergique au pamplemousse !!
http://www.parabazar.com/fr/defenses...FdQZtAodQmwA3w

----------


## Rousquanne

> Bonjour les z'amis
> J'espere que vous allez bien.
> ici à l'arrêt du traitement de 6 semaines, des cachets plus shampoing anti fongique, (champignons dans l'eau de rivière, d'après prelevements) les croûtes sont revenues, zut de zut.
> 
> qui connaît un veto ciblé dermato dans le 06?
> 
>   car là, ça me plaît pas de voir mon didi tout amoché sur les flancs, sec, ça fait des tâches sombres, et quand il est mouillé, c'est pas beau à voir, on on voit partout
> Mais il se gratte pas tant que ça, et au bain ce matin, les croûtes ramollies par l'eau se décollaient bien, en laissant un cercle blanc sur la peau.
> je sais plus quoi faire.....
> merci.


MP

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir et Merci Siju, merci Michèle,
 je vais voir la dermato conseillée par Rousquanne,  ::  Et après je reviens vous dire son compte rendu.
en attendant, pour garder le moral, je lui coud une nouvelle housse de panier, il aime bien changer de déco

avec zip, pour un vrai lavage désinfectant à haute temperature, va y avoir du boulot à la maison si risque de contamination, ou des parasites.

( je pense à bébé qui se colle à lui, pour lui donner les noisettes et les mini tomates trouvées dans le jardin, et qui se met accroupi sous son museau pour voir comment il casse les coques des noisettes, c'est trop mimi de les voir)
après c'est les noix , Et le raisin qui commence à tomber! Il a le choix pour son goûter  :: 

Merci à vous, bon dimanche.

----------


## plumeria06

Coucou c'est nous  :: 

On a eu un rendez vous express cet aprèm.
Cela ressemble à la teigne, mais c'est pas ça, c'est bactériologique, avec effet rebond du à la cortisone (mal prescrit)dixit la veto. Et son microscope!

on est reparti pour 21 jours d'antibiotiques costaud( Therios q 750) et un shampoing journalier puis lotion spray sur 7 et 14 jours.
sacré cocktail hein.....

En attendant, on laisse bébé à l'écart, car staphylocoque possible.
je souhaite juste qu'il arrête de se mordiller et se gratter pour éviter une plaie et le retour à la collerette.

Bonne soirée à toutes et à tous, et merci encore à Rousquanne pour le contact.

----------


## Rousquanne

Et ben Pépère!!!
Bon courage pour le traitement qui sera efficace j'espère!
Et grosses caresses à Diamond :-)

----------


## mariloujuju

tit doudou.............merci rousquanne et merci maman plumeria!
soigne bien ton loulou et donne nous vite des news!
il y avait des adresses sur ce site: http://nicedogeducation.e-monsite.co...re spécialiste

si celle que tu as vu n'y est pas, tu peux peut etre la suggerer?
bizzzzzzzz

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,
L'adresse y est, en clinique généraliste, et merci pour le lien Mariloujuju, c'est rassurant à avoir sous la main.

Alors aux nouvelles, Diamond est bien content de prendre ses cachets tout les soirs, 
mais présentés ainsi : roulade charcutière et son coulis de fromage frais........éventail de parme et son risotto........bonbon surprise au brie sur lit de haricot vert......
vous voyez le genre quoi ! Sinon pas moyen de lui faire avaler  :: 
Je vous post des photos demain, avant et pendant shampoing, pour vous rendre compte de son état.

il ne se gratte plus beaucoup en tout cas, oufff
bonne soirée .

----------


## mariloujuju

mouahahahahahha!!! excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! quel gourmand et... gourmet ce diamond!!!
en meme temps, quand on lit le menu, ça donne envie hein!!! :: 

merci plumeria!!!

----------


## plumeria06

Nous revoilà :: 
 avec des photos réduites pour pouvoir les intégrer.
on voit bien le cercle nue laissé après que la croute soit décollée.
Ca va mieux, comme il ne se gratte plus, il n'y a plus de saignements. 




On voit bien les 3 tontes faites par la véto.
A bientôt.Pièce jointe 156907

----------


## mariloujuju

p'tit doudou...................

----------


## Rousquanne

Des news du beau?
 ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis,

Ah la la quelle période de folie !!
j'ai mes 4 hommes malades, Mr Plum finit une bronchite carabinée, Plum aînée va se faire arracher 2 dents de sagesse qui le font souffrir, dans quelques jours, Plum junior se remet doucement d'une varicelle bien garnie, et mon Didi qui en ai à sa 3 eme plaquettes d'antibios, et les poils repoussent doucement.
avec tout ça j'ai oublié de lui souhaiter son anniversaire Plumerien! 
Met oui mon beau Diamond, 2 ans le 17 octobre. Grosses patouilles de sa part, et à bientôt pour de belles photos sur le bord de mer.

Merci a vous les filles, de penser à nous. ::

----------


## phacélie

::

----------


## vani

vivement les photos en bord de mer avec le beau diamond  ::  ::

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis, je ne vous oublie pas. 
En ce moment c'est une période difficile à passer. Mon grand maître sorti de sa grosse bronchite qui était en fait un arbre qui dissimule la forêt.
Depuis décembre il se fait soigner pour se battre contre cette saleté de crabe. Le mois prochain fini la chimio et il aura un auto greffe de cellules souches, qui je l'espère va le remettre sur pied, et nous redonner la foi.
 Sachez qu'on reste positif, la vie est faite de bonnes et mauvaises choses, par un équilibre aléatoire, sans qu'on en connaisse les raisons.

Nous reprenons les ballades au vert, enfin, car depuis 2 mois la pluie n'a pas cessé de tomber. La poussette plus la laisse, plus le parapluie cest bof bof pour mama Plum.( et son brushing :: )
Mon petit maître de 19 mois me donne des bâtons, et je me les garde toujours! et il râle car je ne lui rends pas :: 
Pour se venger, Hier, allongé dans l'herbe, il a cru que j'étais un cheval de courses et ma grimpé dessus, j'suis resté tellement bête que j'ai pas bronché, c'est mama Plum qui est venu me sauver de ce fougueux cavalier!

Toutes nos pensées vers vous qui me suivez, et merci Vani.
a bientôt

----------


## phacélie

plein de courage ::  et tout plein de bonheur à ta famille et à toi Diamond(-le-fougueux  :: )

----------


## vani

nous vous envoyons avec vani plein de pensées positives  ::

----------


## plumeria06

:: 
Merci les filles, à bientôt pour de bonnes nouvelles et de belles photos ::

----------


## Rousquanne

Plein d'ondes positives vers la Colle sur Loup pour avoir encore plus d'énergie pour mener le combat!

De grosses caresses à pépère Diamond...et on se croisera peut-être un jour au hasard d'une plage ou d'une balade  :: 
On pense à vous  ::

----------


## michele

Bon courage .... et revenez nous vite toi et ta belle famille mon ptit Diamond !! on pense fort à vous  ::

----------


## breton67

courage et plein , a bientot pour de bonnes nouvelles

----------


## plumeria06

Merci a vous tous, cela fait chaud au cœur. :: 

pensez donc que notre Diamond fait le câlin à Mr Plum chaque soir en lui donnant des coups de museaux, en levant la patte et en miaulant comme un chat, il doit vouloir lui dire  "courage, je ressens ce que tu ressens, ça va aller mon maître."
 j'en suis baba  :: 

Rousquanne, la plage de l'hippodrome avec la jetee sous le pont du loup vers Villeneuve marina en bord de galets, est notre ballade favorite!
a bientôt .

Merci encore pour ces bonnes ondes.

grosses pensées à Dadatsun.

----------


## phacélie

hop, un petit coucou  :: 

prend soin de papa Plum, Diamond  :: 

Les chiens meilleurs que la médecine :)

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les z'amis,  :: comment allez vous ?


ce qui ne tue pas rends plus fort parait il ......
L'orage est passé, la greffe a bien pris, c'est une autre vie qui commence, je l'espère plus légère.

Merci pour vos gentils messages.

j'ai de belles photos de ces dernières semaines à poster. je cherche un hébergeur et reviens vers vous.

----------


## plumeria06

Pour commencer, une inconnue qui est venue me dire des choses a l'oreille..mais chuttttt :: [IM

G][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

- - - Mise à jour - - -

petit maitre aussi me fait des bisous a l'oreille
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## breton67

c est toujours un bonheur de lire de bonnes nouvelles 
merci pour ces photos ,quoi de plus beau qu une complicité entre un enfant et un animal ::

----------


## plumeria06

Mon premier bain de l'année, très joyeux.

[IMG][/IMG]

JE NAGE !!

[IMG][/IMG]


EN MAI, fais ce qu'il te plait.......... mon petit maitre m'a bien gaté :: 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## plumeria06

Et vous savez quoi ? Vendredi j'ai fait ma première sortie à l'étranger !

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
en Italie ! et même que j'aime bien ce pays.....je m'en lèche encore les babines :: , j'ai pas pu choisir entre les cochonailles et les fromages.

----------


## plumeria06

C'est beau aussi,
[IMG][/IMG]


Merci à Toi Breton67,
regarde la delicatesse de Diamond pour attraper le baton, j'adore.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]



Et pour finir ce matin, ballade dans le village de St Paul de Vence.

[IMG][/IMG]

Bisous les z'amis, à bientot :: 

PS: dur dur de charger les images, mais c'est passé. cliquez dessus pour agrandir, j'ai pas réussi à le faire sur le lien.
Bonne nuit, il est tard pour moi ::

----------


## michele

super contente d'avoir des nouvelles!! j'espère que tt continuera à bien aller ....bon courage et grosse caresse à Diamond  :Smile:   ::

----------


## phacélie

merci pour les bonnes nouvelles  :Smile:   et les pitites photos  ::   ::

----------


## plumeria06

Merci les filles :: 
A bientôt.

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour les z'amis Rescuiens, et à 4 pattes.

C'est les yeux emplis de tristesse que je viens mettre le post à jour.
Je n'ai pas pu venir vous prévenir avant.
Quelques jours après vous avoir annoncé une bonne nouvelle de greffe pour Papa Plum, le destin s'est acharné pour le prendre par la main.
J'ai du mal à trouver les mots, bien que j'y étais préparé depuis 1 an, je ne voulais pas le réaliser mais 10% de chances, c'est rien, mais on y croyait quand même, sinon autant se jeter sous un train de suite. mais ça fait mal de le lire.

Papa Plum nous à quitté il y à 5 semaines, au bout du bout qui à été tenté.
C'est une tragédie pour notre famille, que vous connaissez un peu à travers ce post.

Je vois la vie comme une succession d'événements, heureux ou malheureux, et on y peux souvent pas grand chose.

Diamond va bien, il à souffert aussi je pense de la récente période d'hospitalisation fin de vie à domicile, les docs, infirmiers etc, je n'ai pas pu m'en occuper correctement, mais il n'a jamais été aussi calin.
Il nous soutient aussi à sa façon.

Nous allons tacher de relever notre trio, avec p'tit maitre, et attendre de pied ferme un avenir, je l'espère, moins sombre.

Je souhaite partir (fuir ?) 2 semaines à l'étranger, et Aurel partant au ski, je suis contrainte de laisser Diamond dans une pension pour toutou, qui s'appelle Vacances Canines, à Tournefort sur la route d'Isola, si quelqu'un à un avis, une expérience à donner, ou une autre adresse, je suis preneuse.

Bisous les z'amis, à bientôt 
je reste la même, c'est la vie autour de nous qui à changé.

----------


## phacélie

oh.... quelle triste nouvelle plumeria...  :: 

au revoir Monsieur Plum ,  les mots me manquent pour transmettre la profondeur sincère  de mes condoléances à votre ptite famille au grand coeur 
 mama plum, merci de rester la même, que la vie vous apporte de la douceur

----------


## michele

je n'ai pas de mot ...je suis effondrée pour toi et tes enfants et bien sur Diamond !!
es tu loin de Villeveyrac, Languedoc-Roussillon,  g une amie qui pourrait surement te garder Diamond
pour vraiment pas grand chose !! 
je te souhaite bon courage et si besoin de moi n'hésite surtout pas !!

----------


## plumeria06

Merci Phacélie, De la douceur de vie, je crois qu'on doit se servir nous même, ce qui nous tombe du ciel est pas souvent joyeux.

Merci Michele,
Moi non plus, je ne trouve plus les mots, ou alors c'est toujours les mêmes.

C'est que je ne voudrais pas traumatiser Didi, en parlant de pension de vacances, une connaissance m'a dit qu'il n'aurait jamais fait ça pour son chien, ça m'a travaillé après coup.

Je pars avec bébé en ferry de Séte, en plus ! dans le 34 aussi, le 29 décembre pour 15 jours, je ne sais si elle serait dispo, car c'est vrai que ce serait mieux pour Didi.
La proprio de l'appart ne veux pas de gros chien, labrador niet, york ok, et je n'ai pas de baguette magique pour le rapetisser.
N'hésites pas à m'envoyer un MP si c'est possible, je dois retenir la pension la semaine prochaine.

merci de votre aide.

----------


## michele

fait pour le MP .... et n'hésite pas si besoin !!

----------


## plumeria06

Michele

----------


## plumeria06

Didi va être chouchouté pendant notre absence, grâce à toi Michele.  
Ton amie va le garder, il aura des copains aussi.
Je la remercie de m'aider comme ça, sans nous connaître.

Je suis heureuse pour lui, de revoir la photo de son regard derrière les barreaux me faisait trop de peine.

Je vous embrasse.

----------


## michele

Contente pour vous deux ... et on pourra le suivre sur Facebook  :Big Grin:  bizzzzzzzzzz

----------


## mariloujuju

plumeria,je n'ai jamais de mots dans ces moments la,et il n'y a pas grand chose a dire,si ce n'est que, je suis de tout coeur avec toi et ta famille,t'embrasse tendrement,et te soutiens.
sois forte,diamond va t'aider,c'est certains.
courage ma belle...sinceres condoleances...

----------


## plumeria06

Merci.

----------


## breton67

je ne trouve pas les mots cela me fait mal de lire cette triste nouvelle , dieu que cette vie est donc injuste , accrochez vous je vous en prie

----------


## siju

C'est vrai qu'on reste sans mots devant l'injustice de la vie ! Je ne peux que vous souhaiter de trouver le courage pour continuer à avancer. Nous sommes de tout coeur avec vous !

----------


## plumeria06

Merci à vous, qui suivez le post de Diamond depuis plusieurs années.

La vie est injuste, oui, de nous faire souffrir, de nous laisser perdus comme çà, 
après nous avoir guidé, 
au milieu de nul part.

Ce que je retiens de cette année passée, c'est que le sentiment le plus important, qui nous aide à tenir les épreuves, c'est la bienveillance.

Envers les autres, ceux que nous aimons, ceux qui croisent notre chemin, où qui le partagent un moment.
Envers nous même aussi, dans ces moments de profonde solitude, quand les coups font le plus mal.
Et je le ressens ici, avec vous.

De tout mon coeur, ce qu'il en reste, quoique j'ai l'impression qu'il à grandit depuis.
Ce départ laisse un vide physique, mais me remplit encore plus d'Amour.
Le souvenir éternel, je le comprends aujourd'hui.

----------


## michele

J'espère que t petites vacances t'auront rebousté un peu ............. je c que tu n'es pas sur Facebook ,aussi je partage ici quelques photos de Didi en vacances chez Val ( ptit Bouchon ) ... toutes les fifilles étaient après lui ... un vrai prince !! 



tu vois il c'est bien éclaté ptit père ... chez Val les enfants et les chiens sont les rois !! toujours en train de cuisiner .. ce qui ne gache rien  :Smile: 

Gros bisous et n'hésite pas à téléph si besoin  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rousquanne

Oh...
Plumeria...
Je viens de découvrir la triste nouvelle en cherchant le post de Diamond  :: 
Je suis terriblement désolée,  et pense très fort à toi...
La vie est une aventure passionnante, et tellement douloureuse par moments...
Mr Plum va vous guider de là haut, et s'il n'est plus "physiquement" avec vous, je suis sûre qu'il ne te quitte plus puisqu'il vit dans ton coeur en permanence... :: 
Vraiment bon courage, et si tu as envie un jour de faire une petite balade toutous, je ne suis pas loin, à Valbonne, on peut organiser çà! N'hésite pas!

 ::

----------


## michele

Maman Plum est bien rentrée et contente de retrouver son Didi  :Smile:

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour les z'amis,
merci Rousquanne.

que vous dire si ce n'est des Merci pour m'avoir aidé à partir l'esprit plus léger.
De penser à mon Didi si bien entourée, chouchouté, aimé.

Merci à Valérie pour toutes ses attentions, sa disponibilité.
rencontrée gràce à toi Michele.
Elle est venue chercher Didi à l'embarcadére, et m'a attendu au retour à l'arrivée.
On reste en contact, on repassera dans cette belle région.
Bises à vous, très fort.

Ne meurent vraiment que ceux qu'on oublient.

----------


## Rousquanne

Coucou Plumeria et Didi 
Comment allons-nous du côté de la Colle?
 ::

----------


## phacélie

::

----------


## breton67



----------


## Rousquanne

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait les moyens d'avoir des nouvelles de Plumeria et Diamond, autrement que par Rescue?
Merci d'avance!

----------


## michele

je viens de l'avoir au tel mais son fils dormait ... on se retel ds la soirée  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rousquanne

> je viens de l'avoir au tel mais son fils dormait ... on se retel ds la soirée


Super 

Merci! 
On se tient au courant
Dis lui qu'on pense bien à elle et à sa 'tite famille

----------


## Rousquanne

Alors Michele, des news?

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir les Z'amis,  :: 
et merci à toi, Michele pour ton appel téléphonique, 
et à vous de penser à nous.

Je ne me rends absolument plus compte du temps qui passe dans ma vie d'aujourd'hui.

Déjà 5 mois et demi que Mr Plum veille sur nous de là haut, et je compte les jours, les semaines, comme si c'était un long voyage avec peut être un retour............
mais chaque matin la réalité me rattrape.
La période passée à été très très difficile, l'installation du monument funéraire et la vision de son sourire, de son nom gravé, figé pour l'éternité est une véritable épreuve.
Merci pour cette belle rose Breton67.

Comme vous le voyez nous avons repris les baignades de Didi au Loup.
Il va bien et il à 2 nouvelles copines à la maison depuis 1 semaine hé hé !!!
Les premiers jours c'était comment leur piquer à manger!
Maintenant c'est super, tout ce petit monde s'amuse 20 min par jour dans la cuisine, et 30 min dans le parc extérieure que j'ai bricolé en attendant de trouver du bon matos!

Vous vous demandez de quoi je parle hein ?!
les photos sont difficiles à cadrer tellement elles bougent, et à présent Didi se laisse découvrir.
Au début il les poursuivait pour leur sniffer la croupe et leurs mettre de grands coups de langues, à les décoller du sol !



C'est toujours un amour avec notre petit bout qui à 2 ans et demi maintenant et c'est à qui rentrera le premier dans la cuisine en rentrant de ballade, ou le matin pour le bonjour.
Et dés qu'on ouvre la cage, il rapplique et glisse son museau dedans pour donner sa léchouille !
















Il est vraiment surprenant notre Diamond, pleins de ressources.

Il à eu son rappel de vaccins et aussi la rage avec un passeport, car nous partons tout les 3, 2 semaines à St Jacques de Compostelle, et à Lisbonne cet été, il n'a pas bronché du tout pendant l'injection, il à épaté le doc.
Voici nos projets de cet année, avec la construction d'un poulailler / clapier, je compte prendre 2 poulettes rousses pour compléter le potager. Encore une aventure en perspective à venir partager avec vous.

Chaque jour qui passe, est un jour à vivre.
Nous ne connaissons pas le bout du chemin, mais on le prends quand même.

Je vous embrasses bien fort  :: 
et vous remercie encore de vos messages.
A bientôt, je tacherai de venir poster réguliérement.

----------


## Rousquanne

Merci Plumeria pour les nouvelles et les photos! 

Le chemin est long..mais il s'ouvrira un jour vers plus de sérénité, courage!

Et si tu en as envie, je suis toujours d'ac pour une balade toutous dans le coin pendant laquelle je pourrais avoir l'honneur de connaitre "Mister Didi"
Bisous

----------


## Rousquanne

Bonsoir!
Est-ce que quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Plumeria, de p'tit bout d'homme et de Diamond?
Michèle peut-être?
Merci d'avance ;-)

----------


## plumeria06

Bonsoir ou bonjour, entre 2 jours et 2 nuits.

Le temps passe et passe et passera.
Je ne le vois pas passer, car regarder derrière c'est ne plus voir devant.
je vais mieux, le printemps reviens toujours n'est ce pas ?

J'éspére que vous allez bien les z'amis.

pour les news de Diamond, je lui ai ouvert un Facebook, ""Didi Diamond"" 
Ce qui me permet aussi de discuter avec ma famille à l'étranger.
il y a ces photos de son premier voyage en Corse ! En ferry, et en appart de location, il a été adorable comme toujours ! 
Et une photo aux Baux de Provence en camping car, je peux l'emmener partout, il aime barouder ! Et donner son avis sur les plats du jours !!


Je VOUS EMBRASSE
a bientôt.

Merci a toi Rousquanne.

----------


## michele

Contente d'avoir de tes nouvelles ma belle et bien sur de toute la ptite famille 

peux tu nous mettre le lien de ta page FB STP .... pas mal de Didi Diamond du coup je n'ai pas trouvé la votre et trop envie de voir ces photos  :Smile: 

gros bisous à très bientot ... sur FB  :Smile:

----------


## plumeria06

Bonjour Michèle et merci.

Je pensais que notre Didi Diamond était unique ! Et Facebook regorge de Didi ! Mais lui reste le meilleur .

Voici le lien, je validerai les demande d'ajouts, car le profil est privé.
https://www.facebook.com/people/Didi...00009227792241


A bientôt les z'amis.

----------


## phacélie

https://www.facebook.com/people/Didi...00009227792241

( vi j'ai trouvé, mais faut avoir un compte fb pour lire la page )

- - - Mise à jour - - -

oups  :: , je n'avais pas vu ton message mama Plum, merci d'être venue donner des nouvelles quoi qu'il en soit  ::

----------


## plumeria06

> https://www.facebook.com/people/Didi...00009227792241
> 
> ( vi j'ai trouvé, mais faut avoir un compte fb pour lire la page )
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> oups , je n'avais pas vu ton message mama Plum, merci d'être venue donner des nouvelles quoi qu'il en soit



Chère Phacelie, Je viens de le passer en public , le temps que vous puissiez visiter.
je vous embrasse.

----------


## phacélie

je n'y accède pas...

----------


## Rousquanne

oh! Contente d'avoir des nouvelles!
Merci Plumeria  :: 
Super les photos du Didi sur FB

----------


## mariloujuju

merci plumeria pour les nouvelles,et ravie de savoir que je vais pouvoir suivre le beau diamond sur FB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
je vais de ce pas faire une demande d'ajout!!!
bizzzz a toute la famille!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## plumeria06

Merci les filles, grosses bises à vous.  :: 

Mp pour toi Phacelie.

----------


## phacélie

Mama Plum, si tu passes par là, dis-nous s'il te plaît : comment vont le gentil Diamond et sa famille ?

----------

